# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Liettuan matkustajajunaliikenne

## TEP70

Liettuan rautateiden LG:n nettiaikatauluista saa sellaisen käsityksen, että liikenne Klaipedan ja Siluten/Pagegiain välillä on loppunut eilen 15.9.2005. Tuota väliähän ajettiin kahdella junaparilla, yksi aamulla ja yksi iltapäivällä. Perjantaisin ja sunnuntaisin iltajuna jatkoi Silutesta Pagegiaihin lähelle Kaliningradin alueen rajaa. Liikennettä hoidettiin melko kulahtaneilla unkarilaisen Ganzin valmistamilla D1-moottorivaunuilla. On tietysti melko selvää, etteivät D1-junan kovat puupenkit oikein pärjää kilpailussa busseille tai kasvavalle henkilöautoliikenteelle, mutta silti on harmillista, että Liettuan matkustajajunien käytössä oleva rataverkko supistui taas.

Tuo Klaipeda-Pagegiai oli melko hankala rata matkustaa harrastajallekin, koska Pagegiaihin asti pääsi vain kahtena päivänä viikossa ja yhteydet Pagegiaista eteenpäin ovat melko kehnot. Rengasmatkaan tuota rataa oli siis vaikea yhdistää. Itse matkustin radan kesällä 2004, tulin ensin Kaliningradista Sovjetskiin samanlaisella D1-junalla (myös tuolla radalla vain yksi vuoro suuntaansa), yövyin Sovjetskissa ja kävelin rajan yli seuraavana päivänä. Rajan toiselta puolelta Panemunesta on vielä viitisen kilometriä kävelyä Pagegiaihin. Sieltä sitten D1:llä Klaipedaan ja edelleen yöjunalla Vilnaan. Ei aivan suorin eikä yksinkertaisin reitti Kaliningradista Vilnaan.  :Laughing: 

Kaikissa kolmessa Baltian maassa rautateiden henkilöliikenne on supistunut huomattavasti kymmenen viime vuoden aikana, eikä tulevaisuuskaan kovin valoisalta näytä.  :Crying or Very sad:  Rahanpuutteessa ei voida hankkia uutta kalustoa markkinoilta, vaan joudutaan tekohengittämään vanhaa, neuvostoaikaista kalustoa.

http://www.litrail.lt

Liettuan rataverkkokartta

----------


## 738

> Kaikissa kolmessa Baltian maassa rautateiden henkilöliikenne on supistunut huomattavasti kymmenen viime vuoden aikana, eikä tulevaisuuskaan kovin valoisalta näytä.  Rahanpuutteessa ei voida hankkia uutta kalustoa markkinoilta, vaan joudutaan tekohengittämään vanhaa, neuvostoaikaista kalustoa.


Omilla Baltian reissuillani olen jo suunnitteluvaiheessa törmännyt tähän probleemaan. Jopa hyvinkin suurien kaupunkien väleille, kuten esimerkiksi Tallinna-Riika tai Riika-Ventspils ei löydä matkustajajunayhteyttä, vaikka rautatien luulisi olevan luonnollisin kulkuyhteys tämän kokoluokan kaupunkien välille ja on pitänyt turvautua bussiin.

Uusina EU-maina Baltian pitäisi voimaakkaasti pyrkiä hankkimaan EU-rahoitusta huonokuntoisten rautatieyhteyksiensä kehittämiseen, ja muistan lukeneeni tällaista myös ehdotetun, mutta matka ehdotuksesta toteuttamiseen on usein (liiankin) pitkä. 

Mikäli kuitenkin tällaisia projekteja lähdettäisiin rakentamaan pitäisi Suomen pistää oma vähäinen vaikutusvaltansa tässä asiassa likoon. Suomi, kun ei EU jäsenyydestä rahallisesti juuri nettoa toisin kuin Baltit, mutta Baltian rautateistä olisi hyötyä meillekin. Jos Tallinnasta pääsisi matkustajajunalla esimerkiksi Puolaan saakka, ja Baltian maat tulisivat uudeksi Interrail vyöhykkeeksi, voisi Suomesta tapahtuva junamatkustaminen ulkomaille lisääntyä. Tallinnan päärautatieasemahan on vain kiven heiton päässä satamasta, jonne pääsee Helsingistä nopeimmillaan vajaassa kahdessa tunnissa.

Tavaraliikenteellemme asiasta voisi olla jopa ihan konkreettista hyötyä. Suomalaiset yrityksethän ovat paljon siirtäneet kotimarkkinoillekin suunnitellun tavaran tuotantoaan Baltiaan, jota sitten kuljetellaan edestakaisin rekoissa yli Suomenlahden. Muugan ja (tulevan) Vuosaaren suursatamien välinen matkahan junalautalla olisi noin kolme tuntia, ja raideleveys lahden eteläpuolella sama Puolaan asti. Tämä liikenne voisi korvata taantuvan tavarajunalauttaliikenteemme Turusta Ruotsiin ja Saksaan, kun nyt Turussa tehtävä telinvaihto pitäisi tehdä vasta Puolassa, ja sen jälkeen matka voisi jatkua suoraan eteenpäin.

Tietääkseni Talgo on Espanjassa kehitellyt junan joka kykenee ajamaan kahdessa eri raideleveydessä, joten telinvaihtokaan ei olisi edes mikään välttämättömyys enää. 

Miltä kuulostaisi junamatka Tallinnasta vaikkapa Berliiniin?  :Rolling Eyes:   Mielenkiintoista, mutta taitaapa jäädä ikuiseksi utopiaksi...  :Sad:

----------


## JE

> Tietääkseni Talgo on Espanjassa kehitellyt junan joka kykenee ajamaan kahdessa eri raideleveydessä, joten telinvaihtokaan ei olisi edes mikään välttämättömyys enää.


Tämäntyyppinen järjestelmä lienee koekäytössä Torniossa aivan lähiaikoina.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Alunperin kirjoittanut 738
> 
> Tietääkseni Talgo on Espanjassa kehitellyt junan joka kykenee ajamaan kahdessa eri raideleveydessä, joten telinvaihtokaan ei olisi edes mikään välttämättömyys enää.
> 
> 
> Tämäntyyppinen järjestelmä lienee koekäytössä Torniossa aivan lähiaikoina.


... ja on ollut käytössä Espanjassa jo vuosikaudet, taitaapa olla ollut peräti vuosikymmenet. Erikoista Torniossa on, että tekniikkaa sovelletaan raskaan akselipainon tavaravaunuihin.

Antero

----------


## Eki

> Miltä kuulostaisi junamatka Tallinnasta vaikkapa Berliiniin?   Mielenkiintoista, mutta taitaapa jäädä ikuiseksi utopiaksi...


Höpöä! Onhan se ollut mahdollista vuosikaudet! Nykyisin tulee tosin kaksi junanvaihtoa, yksi Pietarissa ja yksi Moskovassa...   :Wink: 

Samalla tavalla pääsee Helsingistä.

----------


## vompatti

> Miltä kuulostaisi junamatka Tallinnasta vaikkapa Berliiniin?   Mielenkiintoista, mutta taitaapa jäädä ikuiseksi utopiaksi...


Ei tuo utopiaa ole. Eikös tuollainen mahdollisuus ollut juuri? Matka oli peräti Berliinistä Pietariin (Tallinnan kautta) ja takaisin. Tosin matka oli ainutkertainen ja matkalla oli pakollisia yöpymisiä joissakin kaupungeissa.

Suurta hyötyä teollisuudellemme varmasti olisi suorista junista Suomesta Saksaan tai muualle keskieurooppaan. Jos junalautta voitaisiin siirtää vaikka välille Vuosaari - Tallinna, ja tavarat kuljetettaisiin nopeilla junilla Tallinnasta eteenpäin, voisi kuljetusajassa säästää jopa vuorokauden. Valitettavasti Pärnun ja Riian väliltä rautatie on lopetettu, ja toinen reitti kiertää.

Matkustajaliikenteessäkin voisi olla kysyntää junille Tallinnasta etelään, esimerkiksi Krakovaan tai Budapestiin. Mutta tuollaiset yhteydet vasta utopiaa ovatkin!

----------


## TEP70

> Alunperin kirjoittanut 738
> 
> Miltä kuulostaisi junamatka Tallinnasta vaikkapa Berliiniin?   Mielenkiintoista, mutta taitaapa jäädä ikuiseksi utopiaksi... 
> 
> 
> Höpöä! Onhan se ollut mahdollista vuosikaudet! Nykyisin tulee tosin kaksi junanvaihtoa, yksi Pietarissa ja yksi Moskovassa...


Höpöä! Ei tarvitse kuin yhden vaihdon Moskovassa. Tallinnasta ei pääse junalla Pietariin.

----------


## TEP70

Tämä alkaa nyt ajautua niin pahasti sivuraiteille, että teenpä pienen koosteen, mitä Liettuassa vielä ajetaan.

*Kansainvälinen liikenne*

Tärkein reitti on Kaliningradin "transitoreitti" Gudogai/Kena-Vilna-Kybartai/Nesterov-(Kaliningrad). Tätä reittiä kulkevat seuraavat junat:

29/30 Moskova-Kaliningrad, joka päivä
79/80 Pietari-Kaliningrad, kesällä joka päivä, talvella joka toinen päivä
149/150 Moskova-Kaliningrad, kesällä joka päivä, talvella joka toinen päivä
311/312 Harkova-Kaliningrad, joka toinen päivä
385/386 Homel-Kaliningrad, joka toinen päivä
259/260 Anapa-Kaliningrad, kesällä joka toinen päivä, talvella joka neljäs päivä
525/526 Tsheljabinsk-Kaliningrad, kesällä noin joka kymmenes päivä

Näiden lisäksi kulkee joka toinen päivä juna Riiasta Vilnan kautta Truskavetsiin Ukrainaan.

Minskin ja Vilnan välillä kulkee kaksi junaparia:

301/302 Vilna-Minsk-Vilna, joka päivä
305/306 Minsk-Vilna-Minsk, ke, la ja su (valkovenäläinen juna)

Liettuan rautateillä on itsellään vain kolme kansainvälistä junaa:

5/6 Vilna-Moskova, joka päivä
301/302 Vilna-Minsk-Vilna, joka päivä
391/392 Vilna-Pietari, joka toinen päivä

*Maan sisäinen veturivetoinen liikenne*

Vilnan ja Klaipedan välillä ajetaan kaksi päiväpikajunaparia ja yksi yöjunapari. Nämä ovat ainoat jokapäiväiset veturivetoiset matkustajajunat. Perjantaisin ja sunnuntaisin ajetaan veturijuna Vilnasta Mazeikiaihin. Paluusuunnassa se liitetään Siauliaissa Klaipedasta tulevaan yöjunaan. Klaipedaan menevästä yöjunasta pudotetaan Siauliaihin pari vaunua, jotka palaavat Vilnaan ma-pe aamujunassa Siauliai-Vilna.

*Sähkömoottorijunaliikenne*

Liettuassa on sähköistetty 25 kV/50 Hz:n järjestelmällä radat Naujoji Vilniasta Vilnan kautta Trakaihin ja Kaunasiin. Sähkömoottorijunavarikko sijaitsee Naujoji Vilniassa Vilnan itäpuolella.

Vilna-Kaunas ma-pe 13 junaparia, la-su 8
Vilna-Trakai ma-pe 8 junaparia, la-su 6
Vilna-Naujoji Vilnia ma-pe 15 junaparia, la-su 10

*Dieselmoottorijunaliikenne*

Dieselmoottorijunakalusto koostuu D1- ja DR1A-junista sekä yhdestä Kaunasiin sijoitetusta AR1-moottorivaunusta. DR1A-junia on monenlaisia variaatioita:

- modernisoimaton täysmittainen 6-vaunuinen juna, josta pudotetaan tarpeen mukaan välivaunuja pois
- 1990-luvulla modernisoitu ja katkaistu juna, kahdesta välivaunusta rakennettu ohjausvaunuja ja näin saatu kaksi kolmivaunuista yksikköä
- hiljattain modernisoitu ja katkaistu juna, kahdesta välivaunusta rakennettu ohjausvaunuja ja näin saatu kaksi kolmivaunuista yksikköä

Modernisoimattomia junia liikkuu yleensä Vilnan ja Turmantasin välillä. DR1A-junat liikkuvat vain Vilnan ympäristön liikenteessä. Muu liikenne hoidetaan D1-junilla ja AR1-moottorivaunulla.

- Vilna-Turmantas 5 junaparia
- Vilna-Ignalina ma-pe 2, la-su 1

- Vilna-Kena ma-pe 6 junaparia, la-su 4

- Vilna-Stasylos 3 junaparia
- Vilna-Valciunai ma-pe 3 junaparia, la-su 1

- Vilna-Marcinkonys 3 junaparia
- Vilna-Varena 2 junaparia ma-pe, la-su 1
- Vilna-Valkininkai 1 junapari

- Vilna-Siauliai pe,su 1 junapari (D1)

- Vilna-Sestokai 1 junapari (modernisoitu DR1A)

- Kaunas-Kybartai 5 junaparia (D1)
- Kaunas-Marijampole 3 junaparia (2 paria AR1-vaunulla, 1 D1-junalla)
- Kaunas-Sestokai 1 junapari (D1)

- Radviliskis-Klaipeda 2 junaparia (D1)
- Siauliai-Rokiskis ma-pe 1 junapari, la-su 2 (D1)

D1-junilla hoidettu liikenne on supistunut parissa vuodessa huomattavasti. Kokonaan ovat loppuneet Klaipedan ja Kretingan, Radviliskisin ja Mazeikiain ja nyt myös Klaipedan ja Siluten/Pagegiain väliset junat. Muualla junavuoroja on vähennetty.

----------


## Compact

Hyvä selvitys TEP70:ltä. Kiitos  :Very Happy:  
Vielä kun saisi Latvian ja Viron tilanteet samalla asiantuntemuksella.
Nämä kaikki ovat helposti Suomesta saavutettavissa olevia tutustumiskohteita, ovat EU-maita, turvallisiakin ja ystävällisiä sekä edullisia, eikä reissulle tarvita kuin passi rintataskuun ja filmiä kameraan. Joukkoliikenneihminen matkustaa mielellään Tallinnasta vaikka pikavuorobussilla tänne etelämmäksikin. Välimatkat maista toisiin maanteitä pitkin ovat kuin Suomen sisäisen liikenteen matkoja maakunnista toisiin.

----------


## vompatti

> - Vilna-Sestokai 1 junapari (modernisoitu DR1A)


Onko tuosta junasta vaihtoyhteys Varsovaan? Enää ei taida kulkea suoraa yöjunaa Vilnasta Varsovaan?

----------


## TEP70

> Alunperin kirjoittanut TEP70
> 
> - Vilna-Sestokai 1 junapari (modernisoitu DR1A)
> 
> 
> Onko tuosta junasta vaihtoyhteys Varsovaan? Enää ei taida kulkea suoraa yöjunaa Vilnasta Varsovaan?


Jos nyt oikein ymmärsin tuolta aikatauluista, niin puolalainen juna rajan yli kulkee vain kesäisin. Se lopettaa 2.10.2005. Yöjuna näyttää olevan korvattu bussilla. Viime aikoinaan siinä olikin enää M62 ja kaksi vaunua. Talvella ei siis enää pääse suoraan Vilnasta Puolaan, on mentävä joko Kaliningradin tai Valko-Venäjän kautta.  :Sad:

----------


## 738

> Ei tuo utopiaa ole. Eikös tuollainen mahdollisuus ollut juuri? Matka oli peräti Berliinistä Pietariin (Tallinnan kautta) ja takaisin. Tosin matka oli ainutkertainen ja matkalla oli pakollisia yöpymisiä joissakin kaupungeissa.


Tokihan esimerkiksi DB:n haulla löytää mitä erillaisimpia yhteyksiä lähes mistä tahansa minne tahansa, mutta ovatko ne sitten kilpailukykyisiä esimerkiksi Eurolinesin Baltian sisäisiä bussilinjoja vastaan?




> On tietysti melko selvää, etteivät D1-junan kovat puupenkit oikein pärjää kilpailussa busseille tai kasvavalle henkilöautoliikenteelle, mutta silti on harmillista, että Liettuan matkustajajunien käytössä oleva rataverkko supistui taas. 
> 
> ***
> 
> Rahanpuutteessa ei voida hankkia uutta kalustoa markkinoilta, vaan joudutaan tekohengittämään vanhaa, neuvostoaikaista kalustoa.


Onko Liettuan ja muiden Baltian maiden rautateiden rahatilanne sitten niin surkea, etteivät rahat riittäisi edes esim täällä käsiteltyjen VR:n romuttamien sinisten vaunujen ostamiseen edes romun hinnalla? Sinisethän voisivat olla jo ensi alkuun riittävä kaluston parannus kilpailussa autoja ja busseja vastaan. Varsinkin kun pikavuorobussitkin Baltiassa ovat monesti yhtälailla ulkomailta ostettua käytettyä kalustoa.

Juttu on luisunut kyllä sivuraiteelle, mutta ehkä tämä topic voisikin käsitellä koko Baltian rautatieliikenteen ongelmia sekä kehitysmahdollisuuksia, kun samanlaisia ongelmia näissä kolmessa maassa kuitenkin on?

----------


## TEP70

Liettua on todellakin rautatie- ja bussiharrastajalle mielenkiintoinen maa. Hintataso on Suomea edullisempi ja liikkuminen on halpaa. Kaliningradin vilkas matkustaja- ja tavaraliikenne takaa, että kameran eteen löytyy kuvattavaa. Tavaraliikenne on vilkasta myös Klaipedan satamaan.

Vilnan asemalla tapahtuu läpi päivän, se on selvästi vilkkaampi ja kiinnostavampi kuin esimerkiksi Riika. Kansainvälisiin juniin vaihdetaan veturit Vilnassa. Mielenkiintoista onkin, että esimerkiksi Kaliningrad-Moskova-junaa vedetään matkan aikana neljällä eri veturilla. Kaliningradista Nesteroviin venäläisellä Kaliningradin veturilla, Nesterovista Vilnaan liettualaisella ja Vilnasta Minskiin valkovenäläisellä dieselveturilla. Minskissä eteen vaihtunee sähköveturi, mutta en ole (vielä) päässyt seuraamaan, vedetäänkö juna ensin rajalle valkovenäläisellä sähköveturilla ja perille Moskovaan taas venäläisellä. Itse asiassa vetureita olisi siis matkan aikana jopa viisi.  :Very Happy: 

Yksi suosikkipaikoistani Liettuassa junaliikenteen kannalta on Kaunasin länsipuoli. Kaksiraiteista, sähköistämätöntä rataa jyrää kansainvälinen matkustajaliikenne, vilkas tavaraliikenne ja vielä D1- ja AR1-paikallisjunat.

Raja-asemilla, esim. Kybartai ja Kena, ei kannata kameraa kaivaa esiin, varoittelee nimim. Kokemusta on.  :Shocked:   :Embarassed:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## TEP70

> Juttu on luisunut kyllä sivuraiteelle, mutta ehkä tämä topic voisikin käsitellä koko Baltian rautatieliikenteen ongelmia sekä kehitysmahdollisuuksia, kun samanlaisia ongelmia näissä kolmessa maassa kuitenkin on?


Ehkä tämä olisi jaettavissa kahteen osaan, jos vaikka pidettäisiin tämä Liettua-aiheisena ja toinen otsikko Baltian ongelmille yleensä? :?

MODEDIT/kuukanko: Baltian junaliikenteelle on nyt oma threadinsä

----------


## vompatti

> Tokihan esimerkiksi DB:n haulla löytää mitä erillaisimpia yhteyksiä lähes mistä tahansa minne tahansa, mutta ovatko ne sitten kilpailukykyisiä esimerkiksi Eurolinesin Baltian sisäisiä bussilinjoja vastaan?


DB:n  haku ei löydä yhtään junaa Berliinistä Tallinnaan. Käsittääkseni sellainen viime kesänä jo kulki ja kulkee ensi kesänäkin. Lisätietoja: http://www.anastassia.net/russland_reise_peter.html

Tämä siis vain osoituksena, että ei ole utopiaa toivoa junia tuolle välille.

----------


## TEP70

Tarkemmin miettien on oikeastaan kummallista, että Vilnan ja Kaunasin välillä liikkuu vain 14 junaparia ja nekin melko hitaita ja epämukavia sähkömoottorijunia. Vilnassa on 600 000 asukasta ja Kaunasissa 400 000. Kaupunkien välinen etäisyys on vain 100 km. Luulisi, että tuolla väestöpohjalla elättäisi nyt ainakin kerran tunnissa liikkuvan junan. Busseja kaupunkien välillä liikkuu varsin tiheästi.

En tiedä, johtuuko nykyinenkin alennustila siitä, että neuvostoaikana tavaraliikenne oli täysin etusijalla ja välissä ajettiin hajanaisia henkilöjunia, jos mahtui. Ei varmaan ole koskaan edes mietitty kovin pontevasti, kuinka Vilnan ja Kaunasin välille saataisiin houkuteltua lisää matkustajia. Ehkä tavaraliikenne on edelleen niin vilkasta, ettei enempää henkilöjunia halutakaan liikkuvan kyseisellä välillä. Ehkä henkilöjunat myös mielletään edelleen vain sosiaaliseksi välttämättömyyspalveluksi köyhälle kansanosalle eikä 2000-luvun matkustustavaksi.  :Sad:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Talvella ei siis enää pääse suoraan Vilnasta Puolaan, on mentävä joko Kaliningradin tai Valko-Venäjän kautta.


Osaako kukaan sanoa, millä tavalla suomalainen turisti saa hankitttua transit-viisumin Kaliningradiin esim Baltian-Puolan junamatkaa varten. Entä Valko-Venäjän viisumin? Pitääkö aina olla virallinen kutsu tai etukäteen maksettu majoitus, vaikka ei aio yöpyä kyseisissä maissa? 

t. Rainer

----------


## TEP70

> Osaako kukaan sanoa, millä tavalla suomalainen turisti saa hankitttua transit-viisumin Kaliningradiin esim Baltian-Puolan junamatkaa varten. Entä Valko-Venäjän viisumin? Pitääkö aina olla virallinen kutsu tai etukäteen maksettu majoitus, vaikka ei aio yöpyä kyseisissä maissa?


Eikös transitviisumeita saa matkatoimistosta yhtä helposti kuin tavallisiakin viisumeita? Ei siihen mitään kutsua tai majoitusvarauksia tarvita. Eihän kertaviisumiinkaan Venäjälle mitään majoitusvarauksia vaadita ja kutsun hoitaa matkatoimisto. Transitviisumilla saa oleilla Venäjällä 72 tuntia ja se riittää melko hyvin juuri esim. Kaliningradin tutkimiseen. (En itse ole aikoihin ottanut transitviisumia, kun on ollut jo kaksi vuotta vuosiviisumi  :Wink:  )

Valko-Venäjän transitviisumin saa 10 minuutissa Vilnasta osoitteesta Muitines 41. Maksoi kesällä 2004 25 . Transitviisumilla saa olla Valko-Venäjällä 48 tuntia. Kertaviisumiin käsittääkseni vaaditaan Valko-Venäjällä noita majoitusvarauksia. Konsulaatit löytyvät myös Tallinnasta ja Riiasta (ei Suomesta), mutta niiden nopeudesta ei ole tietoa. Hinnat nyt lienevät samat. Pietarista Valko-Venäjän transitviisumi irtosi keväällä 16 dollarilla, mutta toimitusaika oli viikko.

----------


## Eki

> Ei tarvitse kuin yhden vaihdon Moskovassa.


No mitäs tässä sitten tuskaillaan..?   :Rolling Eyes:  Hyvä, kun huomasit...  :Wink:

----------


## TEP70

> DR1A-junat liikkuvat vain Vilnan ympäristön liikenteessä. Muu liikenne hoidetaan D1-junilla ja AR1-moottorivaunulla.


Tämäkin tieto on näemmä jo vanhentunut. Philip Wormald on viettänyt kaksi viikkoa viime kesästä Liettuassa ja Latviassa, tuloksena hieno 325 kuvan kokoelma. Noissa kuvissa näkyy DR1A-junia myös Kaunasin länsipuolen paikallisjunissa.

Liettuassa on kymmenen DR1A-junaa, numerot 275, 276, 280, 283, 284, 289, 298, 300, 318 ja 328. Näistä puolet on vielä modernisoimattomia ja katkaisemattomia, nimittäin 275, 276, 284, 298 ja 300. Modernisoituja 3-vaunuisia yksikköjä on nyt jo kahdeksan. Lisäksi löytyy neljä 1990-luvulla korjattua 3-vaunuista yksikköä.

----------


## TEP70

Kapearaiteisella Panevezys-Anyksiai-radalla, tai oikeastaan Anyksiaissa sijaitsevalla museolla näyttää olevan omat nettisivut:

http://www.baranauskas.lt/index.en.htm

Tuolta selviää, että liikenne todellakin loppui toukokuussa 2001 ja nykyisin ajetaan vain tilausjunia.

----------


## TEP70

Philip Wormald on k&#228;ynyt taas Latviassa ja Liettuassa kuvailemassa (olen kateudesta vihre&#228;, kun en itse ehdi). 279 kuvan kokoelmassa on mukana v&#228;h&#228;n Puolaakin. Kuvista voi p&#228;&#228;tell&#228; juuri sit&#228;, mit&#228; olen arvaillutkin: t&#228;m&#228; kes&#228; lienee viimeinen, kun kaukojunia vedet&#228;&#228;n ainoastaan vanhoilla M62-, TEP60- ja TEP70-vetureilla. Lietuvos Gelezinkeliai on jo saanut kaksi uutta TEP70BS-veturia ja toiset kaksi pit&#228;isi olla viel&#228; tulossa. Numerot 002-005 lienev&#228;t Liettuan yksil&#246;t, kun 006 ja 007 on jo kuvattu Minskiss&#228;. Kohta alkaa sitten varmaan jo tulla Siemensin vetureita, joten TEP60-vetureiden aika lienee lopuillaan.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Olikin hauskaa, että näin ko. vetureita juuri tämän viikon Liettuan työmatkallani mutta trollikan / bussin ikkunasta niin että en ehtinyt kuvata. Tyyppi on siis  TEP70BS. 

Hivenen tuli tutustuttua myös itse junaliikenteeseen. Ajoin nyt reitin Vilna - Kaunas ja väkeä oli hieman enemmän kuin helmikuussa päinvastaiseen suuntaan. Aikuisten lippu on 10,40 LTL, bussi maksoi 16 LTL.

Liettuan rautateiden perustilannehan on se, että yhtiö on perinteinen "integroitu yhtiö" jossa on sekä liikenne että infrastruktuuri. Yhtiö on nykyisin voitollinen. 

Taloudellinen tilanne on sikäli aika selvä, että pääosa tuloista tulee Venäjän transitoliikenteestä Klaipedaan ja Kaliningradiin. Maan sisäinen rautatietavaraliikenne on vähäistä. 

Koko matkustajajunaliikennettä pidetään tappiollisena. Matkustajajuniin  investoitaisiin, jos valtio (= EU) pulittaa rahat. Tällöin kohteina ovat Vilna - Kaunas ja Vilna - Klaipeda.

Pidemmän aikavälin tavoitteena on 25 kV 50 Hz sähköistys Vilna - Klaipeda - radalle Valko-Venäjän rajalta alkaen (nykyisin sähköistetty Naujoji Vilnia - Vilna - Kaunas ja Trakain haara). Samoin tarkoitus on nostaa suurin sallittu nopeus 160 km/h tasoon.

----------


## TEP70

> *Maan sisäinen veturivetoinen liikenne*
> 
> Vilnan ja Klaipedan välillä ajetaan kaksi päiväpikajunaparia ja yksi yöjunapari. Nämä ovat ainoat jokapäiväiset veturivetoiset matkustajajunat. Perjantaisin ja sunnuntaisin ajetaan veturijuna Vilnasta Mazeikiaihin. Paluusuunnassa se liitetään Siauliaissa Klaipedasta tulevaan yöjunaan. Klaipedaan menevästä yöjunasta pudotetaan Siauliaihin pari vaunua, jotka palaavat Vilnaan ma-pe aamujunassa Siauliai-Vilna.


Voi ei, nyt huomasin, että Klaipedan yöjunat, Mazeikiain liikenne ja Siauliai-Vilna-juna ovat historiaa, ilmeisesti tämän kesän alusta alkaen.  :Sad:  Enpä sitten ehtinyt käydä Mazeikiaissa ollenkaan. Taitaa olla niin, että jokainen junavuoro on tulkittava uhatuksi.

----------


## pehkonen

> DB:n  haku ei löydä yhtään junaa Berliinistä Tallinnaan. Käsittääkseni sellainen viime kesänä jo kulki ja kulkee ensi kesänäkin. Lisätietoja: http://www.anastassia.net/russland_reise_peter.html
> 
> Tämä siis vain osoituksena, että ei ole utopiaa toivoa junia tuolle välille.


DB_n haussa laittamalla Moskovan väliasemaksi löytyy kyllä vaihtoehtoja. Esim. Warsovan kautta vaihdolla.

----------


## LateZ

Uusia junia Liettuaan




> 2006.12.15  Nauji traukiniai Lietuvai
> 
> 2006 metų gruodio 15 d. akcinėje bendrovėje "Lietuvos geleinkeliai" pasirayta sutartis su Čekijos bendrovės "ČKD vagonka a.s." atstovais dėl dviejų dviaukčių keleivinių elektrinių traukinių pirkimo, kurie vainės marrutu Vilniaus - Kaunas nuo 2008 metų rugsėjo mėn.
> 
> Tai bus pirmieji tokio tipo 318 keleivių galintys veti traukiniai Baltijos regione. Jie gali vaiuoti iki 160 km/val. greičiu ir sunaudoja 15 proc. maiau elektros energijos. emų grindų vagonuose veiks kondicionavimo sistema, modernūs tualetai, gaiviųjų gėrimų ir kavos aparatai, yra specialios vietos neįgaliesiems. Pirmos klasės vagono keleiviai galės prisijungti savo neiojamus kompiuterius prie maitinimo tinklo. Vagonuose įrengtos vaizdo stebėjimo kameros.
> 
> Traukinį, kurio būklę kontroliuos moderni eismo saugumo sistema, valdys vienas mainistas. Kelionės laiką i sostinės į Kauną planuojma sutrumpinti iki 50 min.
> 
> Atstovas spaudai
> Algis Palionis


Pikakäännös Liettuan rautateitten nettisivuilta. Saa korjata.

15.12.2006 osakeyhtiössä Lietuvos gelezinkeliai on allekirjoitettu sopimus Tsekinmaalaisen yhtiön "CKD vagonka a.s." edustajien kanssa kahden kaksikerroksisen sähköjunan oston johdosta, jotka kulkevat reittiä Vilna-Kaunas syyskuusta 2008 alkaen.

Ne ovat ensimmäiset tuon tyypin 318 matkustajaa ottavat junat Baltian alueella. Ne voivat kulkea 160 km/t nopeudella ja kuluttaa 15 % vähemmän sähköenergiaa. Matalalattiaisissa vaunuissa toimivat ilmastointijärjestelmä, uudenaikaiset käymälät ja juoma-automaatit. On erityiset paikat vammaisille. Ensimmäisen luokan vaunujen matkustajat voivat liittyä syöttöverkkoon kannettavilla tietokoneillaan. Vaunuihin asennetaan valvontakamerat.

Junaa, jonka kulkua vartioi nykyaikainen kulunvalvontajärjestelmä, kuljettaa yksi veturinkuljettaja. Matka-aikaa pääkaupungista Kaunasiin suunnitellaan lyhennettävän viiteenkymmeneen minuuttiin.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tämäpä hyvä uutinen! Juuri tämän tapaista kehitystä olikin syytä toivoa Vilnan ja Kaunasin väliseen liikenteeseen.

Kaksi kaksikerrosjunaa riittää 50 min sivuajalla liikenteeseen tunnin välein.

Samalla rautatieyhteys muuttuu linja-autoon verrattuna nopeammaksi.

----------


## LateZ

Uutisia Liettuasta, vaikkei matkustajajunista olekaan kyse

Tiedot ovat Liettuan rauteitten kotisivullaan julkaisemia.

Käännös suomeksi lainauksen jälkeen.




> 2007.09.07  Moderniausias Europoje eių aių dyzelinis-elektrinis lokomotyvas jau Lietuvoje
> Pirmasis AB Lietuvos geleinkeliai usakymu pagamintas moderniausias Europoje eių aių dyzelinis-elektrinis Siemens lokomotyvas Eurorunner ER20 CF 2007 metų rugsėjo 9 dieną keltu Mukranas  Klaipėda buvo atplukdytas į Lietuvą.
> 
> Pirmasis AB Lietuvos geleinkeliai usakymu pagamintas moderniausias Europoje eių aių dyzelinis-elektrinis Siemens lokomotyvas Eurorunner ER20 CF 2007 metų rugsėjo 9 dieną keltu Mukranas  Klaipėda buvo atplukdytas į Lietuvą. 138 tonas sveriantis lokomotyvas i Klaipėdos nugabentas į Radvilikio lokomotyvų depą, kur prie pradedant eksploataciją bus atliekami jo bandymai.
> 
> Pagal 2005 metų liepos 21 dieną AB Lietuvos geleinkeliai ir Siemens AG Transporto sistemų grupės pasiraytą sutartį iki 2009 metų vidurio bus pagaminti ir pristatyti dar 33 nauji prekiniai lokomotyvai. Jų projektavimo ir gamybos darbai atliekami Siemens lokomotyvų gamykloje Miunchene.
> 
> Modernūs Siemens 6 aių dyzeliniai-elektriniai lokomotyvai galės veti 6000 tonų sąstatą. ių lokomotyvų konstrukcinis greitis  120 km/h. Jie bus su valdymo kabinomis abiejuose galuose ir 2000 kW galios dyzeliniu varikliu. Lokomotyvą galės valdyti vienas mainistas, kurio darbą palengvins bortinis kompiuteris ir diagnostikos sistema. Jos pagalba bus galima kontroliuoti visų sistemų darbą: variklio, traukos sistemos funkcionavimą. Veant didelius sąstatus, bus galimybė i vienos kabinos valdyti 3 lokomotyvus.
> 
> ...


*7.9.2007 Euroopan modernein kuusiakselinen dieselveturi on jo Liettuassa*

Ensimmäinen AB Lietuvos geleinkeliai -yhtiön tilauksesta valmistettu Euroopan modernein kuusiakselinen diesel-sähköinen Siemens-veturi Eurorunner ER20 CF laivattiin 9.9.2007 lautalla Mukranas  Klaipėda Liettuaan. 138 tonnia painava veturi on hinattu Klaipedasta Radvilikisin veturivarikolle, missä ennen käyttöönottoa suoritetaan testejä.

Vuoden 2005 heinäkuun 21. p:nä yhtiöiden AB Lietuvos geleinkeliai ja Siemens AG:n kuljetusjärjestelmäryhmän välillä tehdyn sopimuksen mukaan vuoden 2009 puoliväliin mennessä valmistetaan ja otetaan käyttöön vielä 33 tavarajunaveturia. Niiden suunnittelu- ja valmistus tapahtuu Siemens-veturitehtaalla Münchenissä. 

Uudet Siemens kuusiakseliset diesel-sähköiset veturit voivat vetää 6000 tonnin junia. Näiden vetureiden suurin rakenteellinen nopeus on 120 km/t. Niissä on ohjaamo molemmissa päissä ja 2000 kW tehoinen dieselmoottori. Veturia voi kuljettaa yksi kuljettaja, jonka työtä helpottavat tietokone ja diagnosointisysteemi. Niiden avulla voi kontrolloida koko järjestelmän toimintaa: moottoria ja vetojärjestelmää. Suuria junia vedettäessä on mahdollista ohjata kolmea veturia yhdestä ohjaamosta.
Virallinen ensimmäinen Siemens veturin Eurorunner ER20 CF esittely tapahtuu Vilnan keskusrautatieasemalla lokakuun 5. p:nä. 

Algis Palionis

ABLietuvos geleinkeliai
Lehdistötiedustaja

----------


## Compact

> Ensimmäinen AB Lietuvos geleinkeliai -yhtiön tilauksesta valmistettu Euroopan modernein kuusiakselinen diesel-sähköinen Siemens-veturi Eurorunner ER20 CF...


Siis leveäraiteinen saksalaisvalmisteinen linjadieselveturi on tuotannossa!

Nyt TR, VR, KSR ja mitä niitä nyt onkaan, tilaamaan kunnon linjakoneita rahdinvetoon.

Jokos on kuvia jossain päin nettiä nähtävissä?

------

Pikainen kiitos LateZ:lle kuvalinkeistä, jotka ovat tuossa alla!

----------


## LateZ

> Jokos on kuvia jossain päin nettiä nähtävissä?


Pari kuvalinkkiä liettualaiselle www.miestai.net sivuston keskustelupalstalle. Sivuston aiheena on kaupungit ja arkkitehtuuri, mutta mahtuupa sinne aikalailla muutakin.

http://foto.terpe.lt/inkelti/2007090...0909%20005.jpg

http://foto.terpe.lt/inkelti/2007090...0909%20011.jpg

http://foto.terpe.lt/inkelti/2007090...0909%20013.jpg

http://foto.terpe.lt/inkelti/2007090...0909%20012.jpg

http://foto.terpe.lt/inkelti/2007090...0909%20017.jpg

http://foto.terpe.lt/inkelti/2007090...0909%20020.jpg

http://foto.terpe.lt/inkelti/2007090...0909%20023.jpg

http://foto.terpe.lt/inkelti/2007090...0909%20024.jpg

----------


## SlaverioT

Eurorunner tuoteperheestä Siemens Transportin sivuilta.

Kohtuullisen järeä veturi verrattuna suomalaisiin: painoa 135,7 tonnia ja tehoa 2000kw. 
Suomen painavin veturi on Dr12: painoa 121,8 tn ja tehoja on 1397kw. 
Joten eipä tuollaisella taida olla Suomessa paljon käyttöä kun Vartiuksessakin on sähköt.

 Jos tuosta saisi duoversion niin sitten...

----------


## vompatti

> Uudet kuusiakseliset diesel-sähköiset veturit voivat vetää 6000 tonnin junia.


Yhdellä veturilla vai parilla? Henkilökohtaisesti olen sitä mieltä, että yksikin veturi voi saada liikkeelle 6000 tonnin junan, mutta veturin heikko teho ei riitä kovin suuriin nopeuksiin eikä junaa voida ajaa ylämäkeen. Ehkä tuolla tarkoitetaan sitä, että veturit joutuvat vetämään korkeintaan 6000 tonnin junia ja nekin parivedossa?

----------


## TEP70

Tänään kuulin luotettavan huhun, että Liettuan kansainvälinen liikenne olisi myötätuulessa ja junia lisättäisiin kesäkuun alussa. Vilna-Pietari-juna alkaisi kuulemma kulkea joka päivä ja Vilnan ja Moskovan välille saattaisi tulla toinenkin junapari. Mukava kuulla välillä positiivisiakin uutisia.

Katsoin maanantaina Vilnan asemalla Klaipedan iltajunan tulon. Edellisellä kerralla sen näkiessäni siinä oli neljä vaunua.  Nyt vaunuja oli ainakin kahdeksan ja matkustajia oli runsaasti.

----------


## TEP70

LG on hankkimassa kaksikerrosjunien lisäksi kaksi kiskobussia puolalaiselta PESAlta.

(Linkki LG:n uutiseen)

----------


## LateZ

Tässäpä asiaa ilmeisen pitkäkestoisesta tunneliremontissa Kaunasissa. Kannattaa huomioida, jos suunnittelee vaikkapa kesällä matkustavansa junalla Liettuassa.

Tiedote osoitteesta www.litrail.lt.



> Kauno geleinkelio tunelio renovacijos projektą nuo 2008 metų vasario 1d. nutrauktas traukinių eismas tuneliu. Keleivių patogumui atidaryta nauja keleivinių traukinių stotelė sąlyginiu pavadinimu Kaunas-1, įrengta Kauno miesto Petraiūnų mikrorajono Kalantos gatvėje (geleinkelio viadukas). Naujoje stotelėje Kaunas-1 yra keleivių įlaipinimo/ilaipinimo peronai, pėsčiųjų takai iki miesto transporto stotelės, keleivių laukimo vieta, bilietų kasa, automobilių stovėjimo aiktelė. Visi marruto Vilnius  Kaunas keleiviniai traukiniai vaiuos iki Kaunas-1 stotelės, o marruto Kaunas  Vilnius keleiviniai traukiniai  nuo Kaunas-1 stotelės.
> 
> Traukinio Vilnius-etokai-Vilnius marrutas aplenkia Kauno geleinkelio stotį, o vaiuojantys i Kauno į etokus ir atgal keleiviai gali persėsti Marijampolės stotyje.
> 
> Traukinys Vilnius-iauliai-Vilnius vaiuoja aplenkdamas Kauno geleinkelio stotį ir sustoja stotelėje Kaunas-1.
> 
>           Keleiviams, vaiuojantiems traukiniais  sutrumpintu marrutu VilniusKaunas-1 ir atgal, sumaintos bilietų kainos.


Ja ylläoleva tiedote suomeksi:
Kaunasin rautatietunnelin kunnostusprojektin johdosta 1.2.2008 alkaen keskeytetään junaliikenne tunnelissa. Matkustajien mukavuuden tähden on avattu uusi matkustajajunien pysähdyspaikka Kaunas-1 Petraiūnain kaupunginosaan Kalantos-kadulle (rautatiesilta). Uudella pysähdyspaikalla Kaunas-1 on matkustajalaiturit, jalkakäytävät kaupunkiliikenteen pysäkeille, odotustila, lippukassa ja pysäköintipaikka. Kaikki reitin Vilna-Kaunas junat ajavat Kaunas-1 -asemalle ja reitin Kaunas-Vilna junat lähtevät Kaunas-1 -asemalta.

Junan Vilna-etokai-Vilna reitti kiertää Kaunasin rautatieaseman ja matkustajat reitillä Kaunas-etokai ja päinvastoin voivat vaihtaa junaa Marijampolėn asemalla

Junat Vilna-iauliai-Vilna -reitillä ajavat ohittaen Kaunasin rautatieaseman ja pysähtyvät pysähdyspaikalla Kaunas-1.

Lyhennetyllä reitillä Kaunas-1-Vilna ovat voimassa alennetut matkalippujen hinnat.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Kaunas-1:stä. Romas Kalantos g. risteää rautatien kanssa kaksi kertaa. Toisen risteyspaikan kohdalla on Kauno Keliai - niminen rautatieasema. On kuitenkin todennäköistä, että risteyksellä tarkoitetaan risteystä lähempänä kaupunkia, josta kulkee mm. neljä johdinautolinjaa ja joka on lähellä Kaunasin keskustan pohjoispuolisia todella laajoja kerrostaloalueita. Saavutettavuudeltaan tilapäinen asema ei ole aivan niin dramaattisen syrjässä kuin luulisi. 

Muuten rautatieliikenteen kannalta muutos ei ole aivan niin dramaattinen kuin luulisi, koska Kaunasin keskustan kautta kulkevan radan voi kiertää Kauno Marios - tekojärven sulkevan padon päällä kulkevan radan kautta. Tällä padolla näin muuten kesällä 2006 varsin komean näkymän kun Kaliningradin pikajuna ohitti tätä kautta Kaunasin täyttä matkavauhtia.

----------


## LateZ

Siinä lähempänä keskustaa asema onkin. Jos uusi sijainti on matkustajien mieleen, saatetaan se jättää jäljelle myös tunnelin remontin jälkeen ja samalla lopettaa läheinen Amaliain asema. Remontti saattaa kestää jopa kaksi vuotta. Mainitun Kaunasin ohittavan padon yli kulkevan radan saattaa sen aikaa matkustaa Vilna-etokai -junalla myös noiden turistille toisinaan hankalien Kaliningradin junien sijaan. Kaunasin varsinainen rautatieasema on myös hiukan sivussa aivan ydinkeskustasta, joten sujuva vaihto johdinautoon uudella asemalla ei varmaankaan useimpien matkantekoa haittaa. Onpa lyhyemmän matkan junalipun hinta suunnilleen yhden trollikalipun hinnan verran halvempikin.

----------


## LateZ

Kalustoa uusitaan ja laitetaan kuntoon ahkerasti. DR1A-moottorijuna on käynyt Tallinnassa peruskorjauksessa, Venäjältä on tulossa täysin uusia moottorijunia joitakin. Lisäksi kiskobusseja Puolasta ja kaksikerroksisia sähköjunia Tekistä luvataan.

Monelle rataosalle lisätään junia 25.5.2008 alkaen. Aikatauluhaussa www.litrail.lt voi hakea tarkempia tietoja. Jotain on voinut jäädä huomaamattakin - aikatauluja ei ole saatavilla taulukkomuodossa vaan on pakko käyttää aikatauluhakua. Huomiotava on myös huomautus "Traukinys vaiuoja atskiru nurodymu" - kulussa eri määräyksestä. Käytännössä ne eivät ole kulussa, silti haku tietyllä päivämäärällä näyttää nuokin, vaikkeivät ne aja.

Keskeisiä muutoksia:
Pikajunat Vilna-iauliai-Klaipėda ajavat kolmasti päivässä aiemman kahden sijaaniauliai-Maeikiai -välille palaa matkustajaliikenne kolmen parin voimin.ilutė-Klaipėda -välille palaa matkustajaliikenne, kaksi junapariaiauliai-Rokikis -välin molemman junaparit alkavat ajaa päivittäinVilna-Pietari ajetaan päivittänVilna-Riika -välillä alkaa kulkea aivan tavallinen matkustajajuna joka päivä, sen sijaan Latviasta ei enää ajeta Valko-Venäjälle ja Ukrainaan Liettuan kautta.

----------


## TEP70

No jopas! Liettuakin palauttaa jo kertaalleen lopetettua liikennettä! Hienoa!

Uudet venäläiset dieselmoottorijunat ovat ilmeisesti näitä RA2-junia.

Mikähän ihmeen muoti on poistaa kätevät taulukkomuotoiset aikataulut? Latvian LDz on myös joko poistanut tai onnistuneesti haudannut ne jonnekin sivuilleen. Kaikki pitää nykyään tehdä itse.

----------


## LateZ

http://www.litrail.lt/wps/portal/!ut...1SlNOQk8xSkU0/

Nytpä aletaan rakentaa matkustajajunien pysähdyspaikkaa Vilnan lentokentän tuntumaan. Minkälaista liikennettä liekään tulossa - Luoja yksin tietää. Varmaankin dieseljuna 30 min välein r.as.-lentoas.

----------


## Eki

> Höpöä! Ei tarvitse kuin yhden vaihdon Moskovassa. Tallinnasta ei pääse junalla Pietariin.



Vai niin..?

http://www.gorail.ee/?id=1477

----------


## LateZ

Uusista RA-2 -junista asiaa delfin uutisessa http://www.delfi.lt/news/economy/aut...hp?id=17414219

Lopussa videonpätkä junan esittelysta Vilnassa. Kiinnostavimmat kohdat uutisesta käänsin alle suomeksi:

Junat aloittavat maanantaina kulkunsa reiteillä Vilna-Turmantas-Vilna ja Vilna- etokai-Vilna. RA-2 koostuu kahdesta moottorivaunusta ja liitevaunuja liittämällä saadaan kolme- tai nelivaunuinen juna. Istumapaikkoja kolmivaunuisessa junassa on 222, joista 68 kussakin moottorivaunussa ja 88 liitevaunussa. Käyttöikä junilla on vähintään 28 vuotta, heinäkuussa junia tulee kaksi lisää. Vuoden loppuun mennessä tulee myös kaksi uutta kiskobussia, jotka on tarkoitettu lyhyille reiteille, kuten syksyllä avattavaksi kaavaillulle Vilnan-lentokentän yhteydelle. Vuoteen 2013 mennessä matkustajaliikenteen kalustoon on aikomus investoida 760 miljoonaa litiä - 11 sähköjunaa, 13 dieseljunaa, 2 kiskobussia ja 33 matkustajavaunua.


Pari kuvalinkkiä vielä tuosta esittelystä:

http://i006.radikal.ru/0806/b5/7e872c186b19.jpg

http://i034.radikal.ru/0806/c5/b683bdd84d9d.jpg

----------


## SlaverioT

Olen noita Metrowagonmash:in tuotteita tutkinut mielenkiinnolla. 
Tuollainen RA-2 matalalla välivaunulla olisi kaiketi edullinen ja hellppo ratkaisu poikittaisliikenteeseen Suomessa?
Kapasiteetti aika suuri, joten ei ihan paikallisliikenteeseen sopiva. 
Vielä kun venäläiset oppivat tekemään matalalattiaista kalustoa voidaan puhua hyvistä vaihtoehdoista Suomeen.

RA-2 teknisiä tietoja Tramsmashholdingin sivuilta

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kapasiteetti aika suuri, joten ei ihan paikallisliikenteeseen sopiva.


Onko mielestäsi 222 istumapaikkaa liian suuri paikallisliikenteeseen? Sehän on vain kolmisenkymmentä paikkaa enemmän kuin Sm1/2:ssa. Paljon pienemmälläkään ei kannata ajaa, sehän on todettu jo tapaus Dm12:ssa.

----------


## SlaverioT

> Onko mielestäsi 222 istumapaikkaa liian suuri paikallisliikenteeseen?


Sähköistämättömiä välejä joissa on merkittävin paikallisliikenne potentiaalia, Vaasan ja Hangon ratojen sähköistämisen jälkeen ovat:
Äänekoski-Jyväskylä
Heinola- Lahti
Uusikaupunki-Turku

Uudenkaupungin radan henkilöjunaliikenne selvityksessä Sm4 pidettiin käsittääkseni liian suurena vaikka siinä on vain 192 paikkaa.

----------


## lamarjam

Ainakaan LDZ:n tai Lietuvos Gelezinkeliain sivujen hauilla ei löydy mitenkään Vilna-Riika-junaa, eikä myöskään Deutsche Bahnin haulla. Onhan juna kuitenkin kulussa?

----------


## LateZ

Riika-Vilna juna ei toistaiseksi ole kulussa. Välillä aikatauluhaku on sen kuitenkin näyttänyt. Muuten aiotuista liikenteen lisäyksistä taisivat kaikki toteutua. Liikenteen aloittaminen viivästyi ja hankaloitui nimenomaan paperitöiden takia. Kaikenlaisia sopimuksia pitää tehdä, teknisesti tuo olisi helppoa. Samaan tapaan latvialaisten junien ajaminen jälleen Valgaan Virossa oli pitkään jo sinänsä selvä asia, kaikilla oli tahto niiden ajamiseen. Sopimusten hiominen kesti kuukausikaupalla.

----------


## TEP70

> Vai niin..?
> 
> http://www.gorail.ee/?id=1477


No olipa hyödyllistä viitata kaksi ja puoli vuotta vanhaan viestiin. Syksyllä 2005 ei päässyt ja keväästä 2007 alkaen on taas päässyt.

----------


## Eki

> No olipa hyödyllistä viitata kaksi ja puoli vuotta vanhaan viestiin. Syksyllä 2005 ei päässyt ja keväästä 2007 alkaen on taas päässyt.



On täällä viitattu vanhempiinkin.  :Wink: 

Pääasia että pääsee.

----------


## LateZ

Ei nyt varsinaisesti liity matkustajaliikenteeseen, Liettuaan kumminkin. Tällainen uutinen tavaraliikenteen saralta.




> Maxima prekes gabens ir traukiniais
> 
> www.DELFI.lt
> 2008 rugpjūčio mėn. 14 d. 14:10
> 
> iandien Vilnių pasiekė bendrovės AB Lietuvos geleinkeliai traukinys, kuriuo atgabenti 48 konteineriai su Maxima LT, UAB parduotuvėms skirtomis įvairiomis prekėmis. Tai pirmasis bandomasis krovinys, po kurio pristatymo bendradarbiavimas su Lietuvos geleinkeliai bus tęsiamas.
> 
> Prekių perveimas traukiniais populiarėja visame pasaulyje, nes naudojantis geleinkelių transportu yra sunaudojama kone tris kartus maiau degalų, nei veant krovinius vilkikais", - sako Maxima LT generalinis direktorius Gintaras Jasinskas. Anot jo, krovinį, kurį atgabeno traukinys, į Vilnių paprastai vetų net 48 krovininiai vilkikai. Gabenant tą patį krovinį traukiniu bus ne tik maiau teriama aplinka, bet ir tausojami alies keliai.
> 
> ...



Päivittäistavarakaupan ykkönen Maxima aloittaa Liettuassa maan sisäiset rautatiekuljetukset. Satamasta varastoihin siis. Maahan on pinta-alaltaan huomattavasti Suomea pienenmpi. Täällä kotimaassa Keskon logistiikkakeskuksen takapihalla kulkee raide. Tavaraa ei silti kulje kiskoilla. Mielestäni uuden aikakauden yrityksen ja vanhakantaisten rautateiden yhteistyö edustaa tulevaisuutta. Ehkä joskus taas meilläkin.

----------


## LateZ

Uusi matkustajajunareitti Vilnan rautatieasemalta Vilnan lentoasemalle on avattu. Olemassaolevalle radalle rakennettiin pysähdyspaikka lähes terminaalin viereen. Junat ajavat noin 40 min välein, lippu maksaa 2 litiä. Käytössä on puolalaisvalmisteinen uusi moottorivaunu. Junassa eivät kelpaa kaupunkiliikenteen liput. Myöskään Vilnan aseman sijainti ei ole erityisen hyvä liike-elämää ajateltuna. Suurimman hyödyn uudesta junasta mielestäni saavat ne, jotka ovat aikeissa jatkaa Vilnasta kaukobussilla tai junalla muualle Liettuaan. Turisteille reitti on kohtuullisen hyvä. Seitsemän minuutin matka-aika on myöskin ruuhka-aikaan mukavan nopea. 

Aikataulut löytyvät www.litrail.lt -osoitteesta. Englanniksi löytyy aikatauluhaku. Hakua käyttävän on syytä tosin tietää, että lentoasema on liettuaksi Oro uostas.

Vielä linkki reitin avaamisesta kertovaan uutispätkään: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGlm6...t=6083&page=25

----------


## TEP70

> - Vilna-Turmantas 5 junaparia
> - Vilna-Ignalina ma-pe 2, la-su 1


Nyt näyttää olevan myös Ignalinan junaparien määrä kasvanut yhdellä. Muut junat ovat numerosarjassa 657-670, mutta yksi Ignalinan pari on 895/896. Onkohan se sitten RA-2-junalla ajettava pari?

----------


## TEP70

Myös Vilnan ja Varėnan välille on jossain vaiheessa tullut uusi junapari. Illan viimeinen juna jää nykyisin jo Rūdikėsiin Valkininkain sijasta. Tämän illan viimeisen junan kulkumatkaa on lyhennetty moneen kertaan, ensin Varėnasta Valkininkaihin ja nyt Valkininkaista Rūdikėsiin.

On se muuten kumma, että monessa arvostetussakin matkaoppaassa edelleen horistaan Vilnan ja Varsovan välisistä junista, jotka poikkeavat hiukan Valko-Venäjän puolelle. Tätä vanhaa Pietari-Varsova-päärataa ei ole ajettu matkustajajunilla Marcinkonysistä eteenpäin enää varmaan kymmeneen vuoteen. Mutta onhan helpompaa aina vaan kopioida tiedot jostain toisesta matkaoppaasta virheineen päivineen kuin käydä itse selvittämässä asia netistä.

----------


## LateZ

Riiasta Vilnaan saattaa kuin saattaakin tulevana kesänä päästä junalla. Valko-Venäjän rautatiet aikoo yhdistää toukokuun viimeisestä päivästä alkaen Latvian, Liettuan ja Valko-Venäjän pääkaupungit uudella junalla Riika-Vilna-Minsk-Gomel. Linkki uutiseen: http://www.rw.by/index.php/.13.3007.1..0.0.0.html

Luultavasti suurin matkustajavirta kulkisi Riian ja Minskin välillä, Vilnasta kun Minskiin pääsee junalla muutenkin. Voi olla, että uusi juna pysähtyy molempiin suuntiin Vilnassa sellaiseen aikaan, ettei siitä oikein turistille ole iloa Baltiassa liikkumiseen. Myöhään illalla Riiasta, aamulla Minskistä ja puoliltapäivin Gomelissa tuntuisi järkevältä aikataululta.

Ei tämä uutinen nyt vielä välttämättä tarkoita, että tuollainen yhteys todella tulee. Onhan noita kaikkia suunniteltu. Saa nähdä.

----------


## TEP70

> Vilna-Kaunas ma-pe 13 junaparia, la-su 8
> Vilna-Trakai ma-pe 8 junaparia, la-su 6
> Vilna-Naujoji Vilnia ma-pe 15 junaparia, la-su 10


Sähkömoottorijunaliikennekin on hiukan lisääntynyt.

Vilna-Kaunas ma-pe 15, la-su 12 junaparia
Vilna-Trakai ma-pe 8 junaparia, la-su 6
Vilna-Naujoji Vilnia ma-pe 18 junaparia, la-su 15

Illan viimeinen juna Vilnasta Kaunasiin ja aamun ensimmäinen juna Kaunasista Vilnaan ovat dieselmoottorijunia. Näillä hoidetaan Kaunasissa operoivien runkojen vaihto.

Uutuutena aikatauluissa on nyt nopeita vuoroja, jotka eivät pysähdy kuin Kaisiadorysissä ja käyttävät matkaan aikaa 65 min.

Kaunasin tunneli on vieläkin remontissa, eli junat jäävät tilapäiselle Kaunas 1:n asemalle. Vilna-Sestokai-Vilna-junapari ja kaukojunat ajavat Kaunasin ohi ohitusrataa pitkin.

----------


## Eki

Uudempaa low entry -kalustoakin näyttää olevan liikkeellä. Nämähän olisivat voineet olla Suomessakin oiva vaihtoehto Stadlerille, Talgon ohella. Kenen tekeleitä?

----------


## LateZ

Junat valmistaa tekkiläinen ČKD vagonka a.s; sama yhtiö valmisti Dm12-vaunut Suomeen.

Junia on alkuvaiheessa tulossa kaksi. Päärataverkkoa ei Liettuassa ole sähköistetty kuin Vilnan ja Kaunasin välillä. Turistien suosimaan Trakaihin kulkee sähköjuna. Naujoji Vilnian asemalle ajetaan, koska sähköjunien varikko sijaitsee siellä.  Junilla on tarkoitus ajaa Vilnan ja Kaunasin välillä nopeasti ja säännöllisesti.  Suurin nopeus Liettuan rataverkolla on 120 km/t, eikä asiaan ole luvassa ihan heti muutosta, joten alle tunnin matka-aika saavutetaan harvoilla pysähdyksillä. 

Uuteen sähköjunaan on tarkoitus myydä 2. luokan lippuja vähän kalliimmalla, kuin nykyisiin 3. luokan riikalaisiin juniin. Onhan investointi suuri ja tasoerokin ihan tuntuva. Aikataulun mukaiseen liikenteeseen ensimmäinen noista päässee ihan kuukauden parin sisällä. Alkuvaiheessa ajettanee joitain viikonloppu- ym. vuoroja, sitten myöhemmin siirrytään tiheämpään liikennöintiin.

----------


## TEP70

> Uudempaa low entry -kalustoakin näyttää olevan liikkeellä. Nämähän olisivat voineet olla Suomessakin oiva vaihtoehto Stadlerille, Talgon ohella. Kenen tekeleitä?


Linkkisi viittaa johonkin albanialaiseen hirvitykseen, tästä taisi olla kyse?  :Smile:

----------


## Eki

> Linkkisi viittaa johonkin albanialaiseen hirvitykseen, tästä taisi olla kyse?


Juu, yök... Kuten joku toisessa ketjussa mainitsikin, näyttää tuo kuvan järjestysnumero muuttuvan käyttäjien lisätessä uusia kuvia. Tuo sinun linkki on oikein.  :Smile:

----------


## LateZ

Linkkivinkki: http://www.miestai.net/forumas/showthread.php?t=8214

Vanhoja aikatauluja Liettuasta, alkuun uusimman itsenäisyyden ajan alkutaipaleelta, myöhemmin 70-luvun venäläisiä. Ei sinänsä liity teemaan, mutta joitakuita maan rautatieliikennettä tuntevia saattaa kiinnostaa. Nuo kumminkin ovat varsin hankalat löytää. Saman foorumin samaan aiheeseen tulee varmaankin jatkoa - monet paikalliset vaikuttavat kovin kiinnostuneilta noista.

----------


## TEP70

Kiitokset skannaajalle ja kiitos sinulle vinkist!

Mielenkiintoista, ett vuonna 1975 on joidenkin matkustajajunien vetovoimaksi merkitty hyry tai akut. Yksi Latviassa kytss olleista akkushkvetureista on Riian rautatiemuseossa. Kokeilu ei kaiketi ollut kovin onnistunut.

----------


## TimppaTT

Hei

Olin Mogilevissa 
[http://www.bing.com/maps/?mapurl=htt...QwLjI1MzkwNjI1
Valko-Venjll ja nin, ett Mogilev - Vilna yjuna kulkee nykyisin. Piti oikein silmi hieraista, kun Valko-Venjn it-rajalta kuitenkin on jo jonkin verran matkaa Vilnaan.

 Mys Valko-Venjn RW sivu tukee vitettni:
http://www.brestrw.by/trains1/findPa...1489E8BDE125AD

Perskeles, kun tuo Rail Baltica tulee niin kyll Valko-Venjn junamatkailijoita hellitn  :Smile: 

Ehdotan, ett kun Rail Baltica aukeaa niin Valko-Venjn junamatkailusta tehdn oma topiikki

----------


## LateZ

Saattaa Valko-Venjlle alkaa pst taas Riiastakin. Latvian asemille laitetuissa kansainvlisiss aikatauluissa on mainittu juna Riika-Gomel Vilnan ja Minskin kautta merkinnll "eri mryksest" . Samoin Liettuan graafisissa aikatauluissa on valmiina viiva tuolle junalle. Tnn ilmeisesti Latvian ja Liettuan rautateitten johtajat tapaavat muitten asioitten merkeiss, mutta tuo matkustajuna on siin sivussa mukana.

Junassa olisi suoria vaunuja Odessaan ja Adleriin. Lht- ja tuloajat Gomelissa vaikuttavat samoilta kuin Kaliningrad-Gomel -junalla, joten tuntuisi todennkiselt, ett niin Riiasta kuin Kaliningradista tulevat junat ajettaisiin Valko-Venjll yhdess. Liettuassa juna pyshtyisi varsin epmukavaan aikaan, mutta Riiasta Minskiinkin psisi mukavasti yn yli.

----------


## TimppaTT

Moi,

Lytyi hienoja kuvia Liettuan vetureista: http://www.modelrailforum.com/forums...showtopic=9213

EDIT: Tmmisen lysin; http://www.miestai.net/forumas/forumdisplay.php?f=49

http://translate.google.fi/translate...t%26start%3D20
 mutta on varmaan paljon muitakin?
Tietk joku muuten mik on foorumin osoite Liettualaisilla juna harrastajilla?? Googlen kntjhn on modernien foorumi ihmisten  paras kaveri  :Wink: 

---------- Viesti listty kello 18:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:10 ----------

Ei taida Liettuassa olla rahaa Rail Balticaan.. Tai sitten vain lypsvt EU:lta isompaa rahoituspakettia  :Wink: 

http://translate.google.fi/translate...t%26start%3D30

http://www.export.by/en/?act=news&mode=view&id=11326

EDIT: Ilmeisesti raha hanat aukesivat ja toteutus jatkuu:http://translate.google.fi/translate...3Dfi%26tl%3Det
http://translate.google.fi/translate...t%26start%3D10

----------


## TimppaTT

Ymmrrnk nyt oikein tmn knnksen, ett Liettua harkitsee 2030 vuoden tavoitteeksi kaikkien raiteiden nopeudeksi minimissn 160 km/h?


http://74.125.79.132/translate_c?hl=...eKl5uUg5siD-WA

http://translate.google.fi/translate...3Den%26tl%3Dpl

Puolalaisten juttuja:
http://translate.google.fi/translate...3Den%26tl%3Dpl

http://translate.google.fi/translate...3Den%26tl%3Dpl

----------


## Max

> Ymmrrnk nyt oikein tmn knnksen, ett Liettua harkitsee 2030 vuoden tavoitteeksi kaikkien raiteiden nopeudeksi minimissn 160 km/h?


Annatko alkuperisen sivun osoitteen, niin voisin katsoa alkukielest (kun se kerran nkyy olevan puolaa)?

----------


## TimppaTT

> Annatko alkuperisen sivun osoitteen, niin voisin katsoa alkukielest (kun se kerran nkyy olevan puolaa)?


Morjesta Max,

Toki toki elikks selikks-> Ylhll vasemmalla lukee "Google kntj" siit tekstist piiru oikealle niin nkyy alkuperinen URL eli linkki miltei aina tuo alkuperinen linkki nkyy jos tmn "univesaalin haun kanssa" -> http://www.google.fi/language_tools?...fficial&hs=IpZ

..Ja jos jostakin syyst tuota alkuperis linkki ei ny "google kntj laatikossa" niin alkuperisen linkin voi kopioda selaimessa nkyvst URL ositteesta (koppasin tuon knnetyn linkin keskelt)- > http://www.kow.com.pl/punkt-widzenia...dla-litwy.html

..Ja jos ei muu auta niin googlaa knnetyn linkin uudestaan siten, ett jtt translate moskan pois linkki osoitteesta. Yleens lytyy alkuperinen linkki.

googlaa vaikka puolalaisia sivuja englannin kielell..  ..Tai ihan mill kielell vaan. Tosi ktev toiminto tmn Rail Balticiin liittyen. Olen hakenut Latviaksi, Liettuaksi, Puolaksi, Viroksi, Valo-Venjksi ja Venjksi tietoa hankkeen edistymisest.  Tytyy viel todeta, ett oli kieli mik hyvns Baltiassa, Baltian Venjll tai Baltian seutuvilla niin Rail Baltica keskustelu ja aiheet on TODELLA pinnalla!

----------


## LateZ

En itse ole huomannut aiheen olevan ainakaan Baltiassa kovin pinnalla. Nm ykksvaiheen hankkeet ovat lhinn paikallisen rataverkon parantamiseen liittyvi. Kun sinne taustalle saadaan Rail Baltica, EU:n rahoitusosuus lienee korkeampi.

Kuten ennenkin tss on todettu, mitn teknist estett Baltian pkaupunkeja yhdistvlle junaliikenteelle ei ole. Vaikkapa ennen sotia kulussa ollut Riika-Berliini -juna voisi nykyrataverkkoa kytten taittaa vlin yn yli siedettvss ajassa. Nopeudet ovat koko vlill 80-120 km/t muutamia ongelmapaikkoja lukuunottamatta.

Tiettyjen osuuksien tasonnosto ei sinns automaattisesti johda siihen, ett kansainvlist matkustajajunaliikennett tulee. Mikn ei myskn automaattisesti tee tavarankuljetuksen kannalta junayhteytt Baltian ja Keski-Euroopan vlill nykyist houkuttelevammaksi. Onhan Liettuassa ollut jopa raideleveydenvaihtolaitteisto kytss. Silti rajan ylittv tavaraliikenne on jnyt vhiseksi ja matkustajaliikenne hoidetaan yhden pivittisen junan voimin.

----------


## TimppaTT

Noh netiss on ainakin pinnalla kun Googlella etsii online translaattorilla  :Very Happy: .

Niin noh kaipa se niin on, ett junan pit suorastaan piest ominaisuuksillaan autoilun hinnassa, saatavuudessa(lht tiheys),nopeudessa ja ominaisuuksissa ett ihmiset semmoiseen lhtevt?

Olisihan se myyv artikkeli ainakin itselle, ett min ja autoni hyppisi Tallinnassa junaan ja ebaisi ja vetisi eetvarttia junassa jossa auto olisi mukana koko ajan.

Ja nopeus olisi sit luokkaa, ett vaikka olisi bensaa suonissa niin omalla auton ajolla tulisi monta tuntia takkiin junamatkustamiseen verrattuna.

Ja hinnoittelu siten, ett olisi houkuttelevaa ottaa juna eik laskea pennej mit sst omalla autolla ajossa ja nopeus siten, ett ilke verrata lentokonematkustamiseen.

----------


## TimppaTT

Ohessa miestain rail baltica topic:

Alkuperinen topic:
http://www.miestai.net/forumas/showt...p?t=873&page=5


Kntj:
http://www.google.fi/language_tools?...fficial&hs=bGf

Knnettyn:
http://translate.google.fi/translate...hl=fi&ie=UTF-8

----------


## TimppaTT

Moi,

Otti silmn tmmiset uudet Liettuan Rail Baltica uutiset:

http://www.data.minsk.by/belarusnews/102009/92.html

http://www.baltic-course.com/eng/transport/?doc=19520

http://www.transp.lt/Default.aspx?El...0baltica&Page=

http://www.baltictimes.com/news/articles/23710/

----------


## moxu

> Kuten ennenkin tss on todettu, mitn teknist estett Baltian pkaupunkeja yhdistvlle junaliikenteelle ei ole. Vaikkapa ennen sotia kulussa ollut Riika-Berliini -juna voisi nykyrataverkkoa kytten taittaa vlin yn yli siedettvss ajassa. Nopeudet ovat koko vlill 80-120 km/t muutamia ongelmapaikkoja lukuunottamatta.


Mutta jos RailBalticaa todella ryhdyttisiin toteuttamaan, niin uutta baanaahan se tarvitsisi melko lailla. Ja senhn voisi toteuttaa keskieurooppalaisella raideleveydell, jolloin vaihto-ongelmista pstisiin kerralla...

----------


## LateZ

> Ja senhn voisi toteuttaa keskieurooppalaisella raideleveydell, jolloin vaihto-ongelmista pstisiin kerralla...


Jos uutta rataa aletaan tehd, se tehdn Keski-Euroopan raideleveydell. Kaunasiin nill nkymin rakennetaan normaaliraiteinen rautatie. Sen jatkaminen Riikaan voi jossain vaiheessa olla mielekst. Tallinnaankin ehk sitten joskus. Linjausvaihtoehtoja on lukuisia, mutta nykyinen raideleveys on tarpeen jatkossakin, joten kokonaan uusi reitti tuntuisi jrkevlt.

----------


## TimppaTT

Moi,

Liettuassa nytt olevan East-West projekti jossa modernisoidaan aika tavalla raideliikennett

Liettuan ministerin sivulla oli muutakin asiaa raideliinteest

----------


## TEP70

Jossain vliss on junapari 385/386 Homel-Kaliningrad-Homel siirtynyt historian lehdille. En tied, kulkiko se viel kesll.

----------


## TEP70

> Jossain vliss on junapari 385/386 Homel-Kaliningrad-Homel siirtynyt historian lehdille. En tied, kulkiko se viel kesll.


No nyt lysin poezda.netist historiatietoa eli juna kulki syksyyn asti ja nykyinen numero on itse asiassa 133/134. Aikaisemmin tm junapari on kyll kulkenut ympri vuoden. Kai se taas kesll kulkee.

----------


## TimppaTT

Terve,

Liettua ostaa 34 kpl lis Siemensin vetureita 123 EUR. ?..Joista 10 ostetaan heti?

Ohessa 30.3.2010 julkaistu uutinen

Lithuanian Railways to purchase new locomotives borrowed 20 million. EUR EUR, 2010.03.30 11:57

EDIT: Nm Siemensit taitaa kaikki olla rahtivetureita?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7_QjuMpGug

----------


## LateZ

Tss Liettuan rautateitten tiedotteessa: http://www.litrail.lt/wps/portal/!ut...1SlNOQk8xSkUx/ sanotaan, ett vetureita on hankittu 34 kappaletta ja nyt sovittiin Euroopan investointipankin kanssa rahoituksesta viel kymmenen hankkimiseen. Veturi on osoittautunut toimivaksi.

Liettuan matkustajaliikenne hoidetaan moottorijunin lukuunottamatta Vilna-Klaipėda -reitin pikajunia kolmasti pivss suuntaansa. Lisksi kansainvliset matkustajajunat Venjlle ja Valko-Venjlle vedetn toki veturilla. Siemens-veturien lishankinta saattaa johtaa TEP60-vetureitten poistumiseen jossain vaiheessa. Kumminkaan uusia vetureita ei ilmeisesti ole hyvksytty Venjll ja yhdysliikenteess pit kytt ainakin osittain sitten muuta kalustoa. En tarkemmin tied, mihin asti liettualaiset veturit millkin suunnalla ajavat. Siemensit kyvt matkustajajunan vetoon, mutteivt ole siihen tehtvn suunniteltuja.

----------


## TEP70

> En tarkemmin tied, mihin asti liettualaiset veturit millkin suunnalla ajavat. Siemensit kyvt matkustajajunan vetoon, mutteivt ole siihen tehtvn suunniteltuja.


Matkustajaliikenteess valkovenliset veturit tuovat junat Vilnaan asti Kenan raja-asemalta, samoin mys Stasyloksesta, tosin sielt ei tll hetkell tule mitn. Liettualaiset veturit vetvt junat Daugavpilsiin ja Riikaan asti. Riikaan ei tll hetkell ole liikennett. Kaliningradin suuntaan ajetaan liettualaisella veturilla Nesteroviin Kaliningradin puolen raja-asemalle saakka.

Tavaraliikenne vaatisi vhn enemmn havaintoja. Vilnan asemalla on mahdollista ainakin nhd mys valkovenlisi tavarajunavetureita. Kaliningradin suunnalla ilmeisesti vaihtoasema on mys tavarajunille Nesterov eli siell on sitten kai ajettava 2M62-vetureilla. En ole nyt ER20-vetureiden aikana kynyt Liettuassa, joten en tied, ajetaanko niill sitten etupss Klaipedan suuntaan.

----------


## TEP70

Suunnittelen tss tutkimusmatkaa Liettuaan toukokuun alkuun ja havaitsin aikatauluista, ett Vilnan ja Varenan vlilt on lakkautettu yksi henkiljunapari (645/646), samoin Kaunasin ja Marijampolen vlilt (685/686). Tarkka lakkautuspiv ei ole tiedossa.

edit: nemm mys aamujuna 652 Rūdikės-Vilna on lakkautettu. Tst yhteydest on nakerrettu pala kerrallaan pikku hiljaa: vuosia sitten kyseess oli illan viimeinen juna Varėnaan paluujunanaan aamun ensimminen juna. Ensin junapari katkaistiin Valkininkaihin ja tmn jlkeen iltajuna lakkautettiin ja aamujuna tuli ilmeisesti varikolta Rūdikėsiin.

Vilnan ja Varėnan vlilt on karsittu junien pyshdyksi Mikiniaissa, klėriaissa, Klepočiaissa, Kalviaissa ja Pamerkiaissa. Tmn seurauksena matka-ajat ovat hiukan nopeutuneet. Vilnasta ajetaan nyt kolme junaparia Marcinkonysiin ja kaksi paria Varėnaan. Yksi juna ypyy Varėnassa.

---------- Viesti listty kello 3:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 2:28 ----------

Vilnan ja Turmantasin vlill on mys tapahtunut muutoksia. Iltajuna Ignalinaan ja paluuaamujuna takaisin Vilnaan on lakkautettu. Vanhoista viidest Turmantasin junaparista kaksi on katkaistu Dūktasiin noin 20 km etelmmksi.

Pyshdyksi on karsittu Skersabaliain, Santakan, Pailgisin, Paeimenėn, eimenan, Pakretuonėn ja Lobiniain seisakkeilla. Junat ovat nopeutuneet noin 20 minuutilla.

----------


## TEP70

Kolusin Liettuaa 3.-6.5.2010 ja sain hyvn ksityksen siit, mit kalustoa maassa liikkuu tll hetkell. 

Uusia puolalaisia 620M-kiskobusseja on nelj kappaletta. Kaksi on Vilnassa, toinen ajaa aamun kahdeksan lentokenttjunaparia ja illalla Vilnasta Stasylokseen ja takaisin. Toinen puolestaan lhtee klo 5.53 Marcinkonykseen ja palaa 10.09 sek ajaa puolen pivn jlkeen kahdeksan lentokenttjunaparia. Toiset kaksi kiskobussia ovat Radviliskisin varikolla, josta ksin niill hoidetaan rataosan Siauliai-Rokiskis kaikki liikenne (2 junaparia) sek muutamia vuoroja Radviliskisin ja Siauliain vlill.

Venlisi Metrovagonmash:n RA2-junarunkoja on ilmeisesti nelj. Nin pari vilaukselta Vilnan dieselmoottorijunien korjauspajan alueella ja toiset kaksi Radviliskisissa. Yhdell ajettiin Mazeikiain kaikki liikenne (3 junaparia) ja toinen on ilmeisesti samassa kierrossa Radviliskisin ja Klaipedan vlill kahden D1-moottorijunan kanssa.

Skodan valmistamia kaksikerrosshkmoottorijunia on kaksi kolmivaunuista yksikk ja ne liikkuvat Vilnan ja Kaunasin vlisiss nopeissa vuoroissa.

D1-junarunkoja nytti olevan yksi Vilnan liikenteess, yksi Kaunasissa (aamujuna Sestokai-Kaunas ja illan paluujuna) ja kaksi Radviliskisiss (Radviliskis-Klaipeda). Vilnan varikolla niit nytti olevan seisomassa lis, osa jopa uusissa punaharmaissa vreiss.

Aikaisemmin TEP60-vetureita on nkynyt Vilnassa enemmn Valko-Venjn vreiss kuin Liettuan omissa vreiss, mutta nyt tilanne on kntynyt. Minskin varikko on saanut niin paljon uusia TEP70BS-vetureita, etten nhnyt yhtn Minskin TEP60-veturia liikkeell. Junaparissa 79/80 oli 3.5. Vitebskin varikon TEP60-0429. Sen sijaan Liettuan omat viimeiset nelj veturia (0923, 0926, 0927 ja 0992) liikkuivat koko ajan Kaliningradin kauttakulkuliikenteess ja Vilna-Pietari-junaparissa. Kaliningradin junissa nkyin mys M62-1640.

----------


## TimppaTT

*Joku Puolalainen Pesa toimittaa lhijunia Liettuaan:*_

http://translate.google.fi/translate...n&hl=&ie=UTF-8

April 19, 2010, in Vilnius signed an agreement for the provision by PESA Bydgoszcz SA eight vehicles of the type of exhaust 620M for Lithuanian Railways.

 This contract is a continuation of the presence of PESA on the Lithuanian market. 

As you can see, proven in operation with our eastern neighbors, both the first two vehicles supplied under the contract in 2008 and two more from 620M in 2009.

Purchased a vehicle while other trains, with 93 seats, designed to operate commuter lines. 

 The first three are to be transmitted to users by September this year. 

 The remaining five between February and June 2011._

Liettuan 2013 rata modernisointi suunnitelmia :
*Modern Railroad - 2013's*
http://translate.google.fi/translate...3-2013-aisiais

----------


## TEP70

Tuossa ylempn juuri kerroin, ett ennestn 620M-kiskobusseja on Liettuassa nelj. Aika mielenkiintoista, ett niit tilataan kahdeksan lis. Lytyyk niin pienille yksikille kytt noin paljon? Vai ollaanko suunnittelemassa jonkin lopetetun liikenteen palauttamista tai vuorojen lismist? Esimerkiksi Klaipedasta Siluteen ajetaan nyt kaksi junaparia, mutta ne ovat samassa kierrossa Klaipeda-Radviliskis-junien kanssa, joten Klaipeda-Silute-vlin ajaminen 620M:ll ei tehostaisi toimintaa juurikaan.

620M on sikli vanhakantaista tekniikkaa, ett lattia on erittin korkealla. Ovien alta tyntyy esiin kaksi apuaskelmaa, joita pitkin vaunuun kavutaan. Joka pyshdyksess tytyy ensin odottaa, ett apuaskelmat tulevat ulos, sitten vasta aukeavat ovet. Ennen liikkeellelht tietysti toisin pin.

----------


## TimppaTT

Liettua sijoittaa rahaa Rautateiden kehittmiseen Latvian ja puolan rajalla:

*"Rail Baltica" design for this year will be 20 million. litų  Lithuanian Railways, 05/12/2010 08:41*

http://translate.google.fi/translate...F4bea3fde9a5fd

Korjatkaa jos olen vrss, ett nyt on aikamoisessa myttuulessa rautateiden kehittminen Baltian alueella?

----------


## TEP70

> 620M on sikli vanhakantaista tekniikkaa, ett lattia on erittin korkealla. Ovien alta tyntyy esiin kaksi apuaskelmaa, joita pitkin vaunuun kavutaan. Joka pyshdyksess tytyy ensin odottaa, ett apuaskelmat tulevat ulos, sitten vasta aukeavat ovet. Ennen liikkeellelht tietysti toisin pin.


Tss viel kuva 620M-kiskobussin ovista ja apuaskelmista. Vaunun sisllkin on viel yksi porras.

----------


## TEP70

Lietuvos Gelezinkeliain aikatauluhausta selvi, ett liikennett supistetaan jlleen aikataulukauden vaihteessa 30.5.2010 alkaen.

Vilna-Valciunai-Stasylos:

- junapari 641/642 Vilna 15:20-Valciunai 15:54/16:10-Vilna 16:32 (ma-pe) lopetetaan
- junapari 637/638 Vilna-Stasylos-Vilna katkaistaan Jasiunaihin
- en vain kaksi junaa ajaa Vilnan ja Valciunain vlill Vaidotain kautta. Yksi Valciunain aamujunapari pyshtyy uutuutena lentoaseman seisakkeella. Vastaavasti varsinaisia lentokenttjunapareja on aamusta vhennetty kahdella.

---------- Viesti listty 13.5.2010 kello 1:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu 12.5.2010 kello 23:52 ----------

Kaunas-Sestokai/Kybartai

Yksi junapari Kaunasista sek Sestokaihin ett Kybartaihin lakkautetaan.

----------


## SlaverioT

> 620M on sikli vanhakantaista tekniikkaa, ett lattia on erittin korkealla. Ovien alta tyntyy esiin kaksi apuaskelmaa, joita pitkin vaunuun kavutaan. Joka pyshdyksess tytyy ensin odottaa, ett apuaskelmat tulevat ulos, sitten vasta aukeavat ovet. Ennen liikkeellelht tietysti toisin pin.


On todellakin ihme ett Liettuaan tilataan juuri 620M vaunuja PESAlta. Kuitenkin valmistajalta lytyy varsin tyylikkit esteettmi kiskobusseja, joita se on valmistunut kotimaahansa Puolaan. Taitaa muuten tuon 620M perustua malliin SA103/SA106 ja olla versio tst:610M joka rakennettiin Ukrainan rautateille 2004? SA-103/SA-106 on sinns mielenkiintoinen: Kaksi ovea joista toinen sijaitsee matalassa ja toinen korkeassa osassa. http://kl-op.webpark.pl/obrazki/techniczny_sa103.jpg

Pesan modernein kiskobussi on SA-135, mutta leveraide versio tst taitaa vaatia suurempi muutoksia ratkaisuissa, joten halvempaa tilata perusrautaa? No ehk nuo kuitenkin voittavat Metrovagonmashin RA-2 junat?

Sivukommenttina: Tmkin taitaa olla EU:n tukema hankinta. Niss pitisi mielestni vaatia vhintn osittaista esteettmyytt kalustolta tuen ehtona.

PESA 620M - Vanhakantainen(Dm12?) :Smile:

----------


## TEP70

> Sivukommenttina: Tmkin taitaa olla EU:n tukema hankinta. Niss pitisi mielestni vaatia vhintn osittaista esteettmyytt kalustolta tuen ehtona.


En ole kyll mistn kuullut, ett Liettuan hankinnat olisivat EU:n tukemia. Nythn on hankittu monenlaista kalustoa vhn sielt tlt, jopa todellakin nelj RA2-junaa Venjlt. Kohta tulee saavutettavuus-YTE voimaan ja sen jlkeen tllaista kalustoa luulisi olevan astetta vaikeampaa hankkia. En kyll tunne kaikkia sen kansallisia poikkeuksia.

----------


## SlaverioT

> En ole kyll mistn kuullut, ett Liettuan hankinnat olisivat EU:n tukemia. Nythn on hankittu monenlaista kalustoa vhn sielt tlt, jopa todellakin nelj RA2-junaa Venjlt.


Viro saa uusiin FLIRT:eihin 85% hankintahinnasta Unionin koheesiorahastosta. Liettua on pikaisesti katsoen kyttnyt koheesiovaroja ainakin itse rautateiden korjaamiseen.

----------


## TimppaTT

> Viro saa uusiin FLIRT:eihin 85% hankintahinnasta Unionin koheesiorahastosta. Liettua on pikaisesti katsoen kyttnyt koheesiovaroja ainakin itse rautateiden korjaamiseen.


Kaikki Baltian alueiden kehitysprojektit on tapauskohtaisia. 

Kaikki radanptk remontit saa erillisen rahapinon, samoin nm juna ostot. 

Mys kaikki anomukset kehitysprojekteihin ksitelln erikseen.

Suurimmassa osassa projekteista EU rahaa on toki jokin osa mukana, mutta pit mietti asiat tapauskohtaisesti

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Liettua sijoittaa rahaa Rautateiden kehittmiseen Latvian ja puolan rajalla:
> 
> *"Rail Baltica" design for this year will be 20 million. litų  Lithuanian Railways, 05/12/2010 08:41*
> 
> http://translate.google.fi/translate...F4bea3fde9a5fd
> 
> Korjatkaa jos olen vrss, ett nyt on aikamoisessa myttuulessa rautateiden kehittminen Baltian alueella?


Silt tosiaan nytt. Nit investointiptksi julkistetaan snnllisin vliajoin, ja lisksi tuo Rail Baltica -selvitys on juuri kynnistetty.

Ainoa maa, josta ei kuulu mitn, on Latvia. Ehk siell on viel kriisitunnelma pll. Viron innokkuutta lis varmaan se, ett luottamus talouden nousuun on vahvaa, ei ehk vhiten siksi, ett euro otetaan siell kyttn 1.1.2011.

----------


## TimppaTT

> Silt tosiaan nytt. Nit investointiptksi julkistetaan snnllisin vliajoin, ja lisksi tuo Rail Baltica -selvitys on juuri kynnistetty.
> 
> Ainoa maa, josta ei kuulu mitn, on Latvia. Ehk siell on viel kriisitunnelma pll. Viron innokkuutta lis varmaan se, ett luottamus talouden nousuun on vahvaa, ei ehk vhiten siksi, ett euro otetaan siell kyttn 1.1.2011.


Els sano, Latviassa on kuitenkin alkamassa ja/tai alkanut study ratojen shkistmisest.

Lisksi kohta Latviassa  alkaa Skrīveri-Krustpils osuuden modernisointi.

..Syttliikenne kehitys tulevaan railbalticaan on ihan yht tervetullutta kun itse radan rakentaminenkin.

Saapahan ainakin markkinoitua radan rakentamista paremmin, kun sen aika tulee.

Rahdin liikkuminen on yht lailla trke, kuin matkustajienkin

Eniten mielestni EVVK mentaliteettia on Puolassa. Siell on ainoastaan ikuinen kina onko reitti Suwalki-Augustow-sokolka-Bialystok VAI Suwalki-Elk-Bialystok

Nyt on tullut viel joku ihan uusi paikkakunta joka lobbaa itsen reitille....

----------


## TimppaTT

> Silt tosiaan nytt. Nit investointiptksi julkistetaan snnllisin vliajoin, ja lisksi tuo Rail Baltica -selvitys on juuri kynnistetty.
> 
> Ainoa maa, josta ei kuulu mitn, on Latvia. Ehk siell on viel kriisitunnelma pll. Viron innokkuutta lis varmaan se, ett luottamus talouden nousuun on vahvaa, ei ehk vhiten siksi, ett euro otetaan siell kyttn 1.1.2011.


Lisksi Latvia otti juuri it rajallaan kyttn toisen kiskoparin Indra-Bigosovo vlille, joka mahdollistaa rahdin kuljetuksen kasvatuksen ja jopa Riika-Gomel junan uudelleen kyttn oton. 

Lisksi Latviassa on kynniss parhaillaan massiivinen tender kaluston uusimiseksi.

Kaikista kovin juttu Latvian rautatie skeness on kyll tuo shistys study joka valmistuu 15 kuukauden pst

----------


## TimppaTT

Siauliai - Kaisiadorys will be double tracked and 120km/h this summer. As you can see from map the Siauliai - Kaisiadorys is not fully double tracked.
http://www.bueker.net/trainspotting/...tic-states.gif

Otti yll oleva keskustelu silmn-> topiikissa   #1221

Tietks joku, ett miten Liettuassa etenee kyseinen radan modernisointi?

----------


## TEP70

> Tietks joku, ett miten Liettuassa etenee kyseinen radan modernisointi?


Ksitykseni on, ett tm trke transitoliikenteen reitti olisi jopa kunnostettu 2000-luvulla, mutta se ei ole lpi kaksiraiteinen juuri niin kuten tuossa puhutaan. Eihn tuo 120 km/h kovin kummoinen nopeus viel ole. Eri asia on, voiko sitkn aina tysin hydynt, koska tavaraliikenne on niin vilkasta.

----------


## TEP70

LG on palauttanut 6.8.2010 alkaen paikallisjunaparin Kaunasista Siauliaihin ja takaisin perjantaisin ja sunnuntaisin. Tuollainen junayhteys on ollut olemassa ennenkin, mutta ei en ainakaan viiteen vuoteen. Kai nin saadaan mys vaihdettua Radviliskisin dieselmoottorijunayksikit normaalin liikenteen vlityksell.

----------


## TimppaTT

Liettuassa nytt tapahtuvan vaikka mit jnn juna infran kehittmisess. Lisksi Liettuan ja Puolan rajalla rakennetaan Rail Baltica baanaa.


*2010-09-29 - Deal Watch drukuj
Lithuania: Contract signed for Rail Baltica feasibility study*

http://www.railwaymarket.eu/news/1339

_On the 28th of September, the state-owned Lithuanian Railways signed a contract for creation of a feasibility study for the Sestokai  Marijampole section of Rail Baltica line._


*2010-09-10 - Infrastructure drukuj Lithuania: EUR 74m for second track on the Kyviskes  Valciunai line*


_
The state-owned Lithuanian Railways received assurance, that it will get LTL 257m (EUR 74.4m) from the European Union funds for construction of a second track on the line between Kyviskes and Valciunai._

http://www.railwaymarket.eu/news/124...nai%2Bline.htm

----------


## TEP70

> The state-owned Lithuanian Railways received assurance, that it will get LTL 257m (EUR 74.4m) from the European Union funds for construction of a second track on the line between Kyviskes and Valciunai.


Tm on puhdas tavaraliikennerata, jolla ei tietkseni ole koskaan ollut henkilliikennett. Rataa kyttvt Valko-Venjlt Kenan aseman kautta tulevat ja Vaidotain suurelle jrjestelyratapihalle matkalla olevat tavarajunat. Rata kulkee Vilnan etelpuolella melko maaseutumaisessa ympristss.

Tll saattaa olla se vaikutus, ett tavaraliikenne Vilnan henkilaseman lpi hiljenee ja ratakapasiteettia vapautuu muuhun kyttn.

----------


## TEP70

Jokohan Sestokain ympristss tehdn jotain ratatit, kun Sestokai-Kaunas-Sestokai-junapari (aamulla Kaunasiin, illalla takaisin) on poistunut aikatauluista ilmeisesti jo 30.5. alkaen? Iltajunan tilalla on Kaunas-Kazlu Ruda-Kaunas-junapari ilmeisesti AR2-moottorivaunulla. Toukokuun alussa tuo Sestokaissa ypyv junapari ajettiin D1-rungolla. Lakkauttamalla tuo junapari saadaan tietysti mys yksi D1 pois kierrosta ja kenties saman tien naulatehtaalle. Tosin LG on kyll maalannut D1-runkoja uusimpaan vritykseens, eli aivan tysin niist ei kai viel olla luopumassa.

----------


## TEP70

Yllttv kyll, Liettua ja Valko-Venj keskustelevat Vilnan ja Kenan vlisten paikallisjunien jatkamisesta Valko-Venjn puolelle Gudogain asemalle saakka. Tllaista liikennett olikin 1.8.2003 saakka, kun osa paikallisjunista jatkoi Gudogaihin.

Uutinen

----------


## TimppaTT

> Yllttv kyll, Liettua ja Valko-Venj keskustelevat Vilnan ja Kenan vlisten paikallisjunien jatkamisesta Valko-Venjn puolelle Gudogain asemalle saakka. Tllaista liikennett olikin 1.8.2003 saakka, kun osa paikallisjunista jatkoi Gudogaihin.
> 
> Uutinen


Hmm Eiks se ole nykyn niin, ett Puolan, Latvian, Liettuan rajan asukkaat (50km rajasta ja passissa speciaalimerkint) psee Valko-Venjlle ilman viisumia?

Viisumivapaa Valko-Venjn raja

----------


## TEP70

> Hmm Eiks se ole nykyn niin, ett Puolan, Latvian, Liettuan rajan asukkaat (50km rajasta ja passissa speciaalimerkint) psee Valko-Venjlle ilman viisumia?


Eiks tuossa uutisessa spekuloida, ett lhitulevaisuudessa olisi EHK mahdollista, ett EU-maiden kansalaiset voisivat vierailla 50 kilometrin levyisell Valko-Venjn raja-alueella ilman viisumia? Aika erikoinen snt, olisiko tarkoitus edist nimenomaan Hrodnan turismia?

En lhtisi tuon uutisen perusteella viel rajalle ilman viisumia.  :Smile:

----------


## TimppaTT

Khyl juu, tuo suunnitelma on hyvksytty ja astuu voimaan pauttia rallaa vuoden sisll.. Eli LATVIA, LIETTUA ja PUOLA raja asukkaat ei tarvitse piakkoin viisumia.



*Latvia and Belarus sign border visa deal 23/08/2010*

http://www.data.minsk.by/belarusnews/082010/142.html

Ri_ga - Latvian Foreign Minister Aivis Ronis and his Belarusian counterpart Sergey Martinov signed a deal in Riga on Monday simplifying the visa regime between the two countries.

The new system allows people in border areas - including residents of Daugavpils, Latvia's second-largest city - to be issued with multilateral free border crossing permits for the purpose of visiting relatives, burial places, and cultural events.

Previously, visas were issued on an individual basis and incurred a fee.

Talks between the ministers centred on economic cooperation included what Martinov described as "serious transit opportunities" for the shipment of Venezuelan oil to Belarus via Latvia.

Martinov also hinted that a visit to Latvia by Belarus' authoritarian leader Aleksandr Lukashenko might take place before long.

"The time is ripe to consider such a possibility," Martinov said.

Lukashenko has ruled Belarus since 1995 and was on a European Union blacklist banning him from travel to the 27-member bloc until late 2008 when the EU removed his name from the list in a bid to encourage democratic reform.

Lukashenko's first visit to the EU since the end of the ban was made to Lithuania in September 2009.

In May, EU officials said they were "very concerned" about a reported crackdown on opponents of Lukashenko's authoritarian government ahead of presidential elections scheduled for 2011_

VV:n viisumipoistosta yleisesti:
Muistaakseni TYT.BY ss  kuukauden sisll pitk artikkeli mys turismin kasvattamisesta. Artikkelissa oli aika paljon juttua siit miten viisumin poisto on kasvattanut homattavasti Ukrainan turismia.  ..Tai oikeastaan miten paljon turistit ovat tuoneet rahaa maahan.

Artikkelissa joku ministeri sanoi, ett 2014? on mietitty ett VV:n viisumi poistuu rikkaiden maiden kansalaisilta // pit vain todistaa, ett on menossa pois kuukauden sisll esim. lentolipulla yms. Mys tiliote tarvitaan.

---------- Viesti listty kello 17:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:13 ----------

Belarus may remove consular fees for EU in 2011
29.09.2010 16:55

http://webcache.googleusercontent.co...ty?id%3D584992

eli Belarus ministerit on laskenut, ett maa saa enemmn rahnoo kun ei olisi viisumia kyts. Ukraina on moninkertaistanut turisti tulot viisumi rahastuksen loputtua

----------


## ultrix

Semi-off-topic, mutta kyse vastaavasta tilanteesta Liettuan toisesta naapurimaasta:

Kuinkahan kaukaa haettu haave olisi, ett Venjn It-Preussiin (Калининградская область) psisi kaikista EU-maista ilman viisumia? 

Aivan tytt haihattelua lienee haaveeni, ett eksklaavi pysyisi osana Venjn federaatiota, mutta olisi silti osa Schengeni ja ETA:a, ikn kuin neljnten Baltian maana. Vaikka sill voisi olla alueen talouden kannalta aivan mieletn vaikutus.

----------


## TimppaTT

> Yllttv kyll, Liettua ja Valko-Venj keskustelevat Vilnan ja Kenan vlisten paikallisjunien jatkamisesta Valko-Venjn puolelle Gudogain asemalle saakka. Tllaista liikennett olikin 1.8.2003 saakka, kun osa paikallisjunista jatkoi Gudogaihin.
> 
> Uutinen


Tuo linkki ei muuten toimi, voisitko ystvllisesti copy pastata koko uutisen tnne sivustoille. ..Valittaa jostakin kyttoikeuksien puutteesta 

Sorry - unable to find this item 

ja

Directory Listing Denied
This Virtual Directory does not allow contents to be listed.

Кена(Kena)-Гудогай - ж.д., ветка Вильнюс-Минск,

Jotakin shk uutisia Liettuan ja VV:n vlilt kyll lysin

*08/10/2010 - 01:01
Между Литвой и Беларусью снова начнут ходить электрички 
Between Lithuania and Belarus could start to go electric* 


http://translate.google.fi/translate...d%2F13332.html

Joku ihmeen pyskkikartta


*Journey time for passenger trains between Minsk and Vilnius in 2015 will be reduced to 2 hours
18.10.10 / 14:59  18/10/1910
Время следования пассажирских поездов от Минска до Вильнюса к 2015 году сократится до 2 часов
*

http://translate.google.fi/translate...elarus%2F81589

----------


## TEP70

> Tuo linkki ei muuten toimi, voisitko ystävällisesti copy pastata koko uutisen tänne sivustoille. ..Valittaa jostakin käyttöoikeuksien puutteesta


Se, että copy-pastataan tänne juttuja sellaisenaan suoraan jostain muualta, ei ole mitään keskustelua. Jutut kannattaisi lukea ja tiivistää oleellinen tänne, mukaan sitten linkki, mistä muutkin voivat asiaa tarkastella. Ilmeisesti nuo laittamani linkit ovat vanhentuneet.

----------


## tlajunen

> Se, että copy-pastataan tänne juttuja sellaisenaan suoraan jostain muualta, ei ole mitään keskustelua.


Lisäksi se on vieläpä laitonta.

----------


## TimppaTT

> Lisäksi se on vieläpä laitonta.


Niin mutta jos juttuja ei kopio niin jossakin vaiheessa linkit vanhenee :/. On niin monta kertaa tullut huomattua.

Mutta eikös jutun kopiointi ja _merkintä lainaamiseksi_ ja lähde ole ihan laillista puuhaa.

Tulee äkkiseltään parikin linkkiä mieleen jossa kopioidaan tiettyyn aihepiiriin liittyviä uurisia toisilta sivustoilta.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Lisäksi se on vieläpä laitonta.


Kuinka niin? Ei mikään laki kiellä lainaamasta toisen tekstiä, kunhan ei vain lainaa kokonaista teosta taikka esitä lainauksen olevan omaa tekstiä. Sinällään linkittäminen on ihan fiksua, ei siinä mitään. Vaikka kannattaa pitää mielessä myös siihen liittyvät ongelmat, kuten linkkien vanheneminen yms. ja pienemmät lainaukset, kappaleen pari kokoiset, kopsata tänne suoraan. Muille voi silläkin tehdä ison palveluksen, jos lainaamalla nostaa esiin jonkun netissä olevan jutun avainkohdat.

----------


## tlajunen

> Kuinka niin? Ei mikään laki kiellä lainaamasta toisen tekstiä, kunhan ei vain lainaa kokonaista teosta taikka esitä lainauksen olevan omaa tekstiä.


Tässä ymmärtääkseni olikin kyse kehotuksesta kopioida koko uutinen, koska linkki ei välttämättä toimi. Tämä on siis laitonta. Uutisen asiasisällön kertominen omin sanoin, ja jopa rajoitettu olennaisten kohtien copypaste sen sijaan toki on sallittua, ja jopa suotavaa vaikka linkki toimisikin.

----------


## TimppaTT

Löytyi vahingossa Liettuaan liittyvä logistiikka sivusto: http://www.cargonews.lt/gelezinkelia...as/ni9581.aspx

Google translaattori kääntää mallikkaasti:
http://translate.google.fi/translate...%2Fni9581.aspx

----------


## TEP70

Liettuan rautateiden (LG) sivuille on ilmestynyt vuoden 2010 tilastoja (linkki), joista ilmenee, että uusia kaksikerroksisia EJ575-sähkömoottorijunia onkin jo neljä yksikköä ja puolalaisia PESAn 620M-kiskobusseja seitsemän. D1-junarunkoja mainitaan olevan vielä kymmenen.

----------


## TimppaTT

Liettuasta kuuluu kummia: Minsk- Vilna junan matka-ajasta on rajatarkastusten uudelleenjärjestelyillä poistettu n.30 matkan pituudesta. Uusi matka-aika n.200 km matkalle on 2h.

Uutinen 1

Uutinen 2 http://www.diena.lt/naujienos/miesta...umpesne-355217

----------


## TEP70

> Liettuasta kuuluu kummia: Minsk- Vilna junan matka-ajasta on rajatarkastusten uudelleenjärjestelyillä poistettu n.30 matkan pituudesta. Uusi matka-aika n.200 km matkalle on 2h.


Eikös tuossa LG:n uutisessa puhuta, että matka-aika on pudotettu 3 tunnista 51 minuutista tasan kolmeen tuntiin? 193 km:n matkalla ei nyt vielä kovin häikäisevä vauhti ole kyseessä. LG:n aikatauluhausta löytyy kaksi junaa, jotka selviävät matkasta kolmeen tuntiin: aamujuna klo 7.45 Minskistä, tulo Vilnaan 10.45 sekä iltajuna klo 18.49, tulo klo 21.49.

Valko-Venäjän puolella juna seisoo 15 minuuttia rajalla ja Liettuan puolella n. 20 min. Junat vedetään valkovenäläisillä dieselvetureilla perille Vilnaan asti eli veturinvaihtoa ei matkalla ole.

----------


## TEP70

Liettuassa, kuten muissakin Baltian maissa, otettiin uudet aikataulut käyttöön jo 29.5.2011. Nopeasti katsomalla uutta näyttää olevan ainakin seuraavat asiat:

- 620M-kiskobussien käyttö on laajentunut, nyt niillä ajetaan Vilnan ja Stasyloksen väliset kolme junaparia ja iltajuna Ignalinaan, joka palaa aamulla aikaisin takaisin. Samoin koko Vilnan ja Kenan välinen liikenne ajetaan 620M-kalustolla (6 paria).
- EJ575-kaksikerrosjunien käyttö on lisääntynyt Vilnan ja Kaunasin välillä. Miltei joka toinen juna on jo uudella kalustolla ja niillä ajetaan myös hiukan useammin pysähtyviä vuoroja.
- kertaalleen karsittuja pysähdyksiä on palautettu Vilnan ja Turmantasin välillä. Lähes kaikki junat pysähtyvät kaikilla seisakkeilla. Dūkštasiin katkaistiin vuosi sitten kaksi junaparia, mutta nyt Turmantasiin ajetaan taas viidellä junaparilla.
- Vilnan ja Varenan välille on palautettu kulkuun aamupäiväjunapari, joka lakkautettiin reilu vuosi sitten.
- kiskobussilla ajetaan myös Kaunasista Kybartaihin yksi junapari. Tämä on kuitenkin ilmeisesti vanha AR2-kiskobussi eikä uusi 620M.
- Šeštokaihin ei ajeta muita junia kuin Vilnasta tuleva juna, jolta on yhteys Puolan puolelle ja tietysti paluujuna Vilnaan. 
- Klaipėdan ja Šilutėn välinen liikenne näyttää taas loppuneen.

----------


## TimppaTT

> Eikös tuossa LG:n uutisessa puhuta, että matka-aika on pudotettu 3 tunnista 51 minuutista tasan kolmeen tuntiin? 193 km:n matkalla ei nyt vielä kovin häikäisevä vauhti ole kyseessä. LG:n aikatauluhausta löytyy kaksi junaa, jotka selviävät matkasta kolmeen tuntiin: aamujuna klo 7.45 Minskistä, tulo Vilnaan 10.45 sekä iltajuna klo 18.49, tulo klo 21.49.
> 
> Valko-Venäjän puolella juna seisoo 15 minuuttia rajalla ja Liettuan puolella n. 20 min. Junat vedetään valkovenäläisillä dieselvetureilla perille Vilnaan asti eli veturinvaihtoa ei matkalla ole.


Kyllä, olet aivan oikeassa. Uusi, lyhennetty aika tosiaan 3 h, eikä 2h mitä virheellisesti kirjoitin.

Junan nopeutta tullaan kuitenkin nopeuttamaan miltei jokavuosi ja tavoitteeksi vuodelle 2015 nopeudeksi on asetettu 2h ja liikennöinti tuolloin tapahtuu sähköjunilla (sähköistyksestä löytyy enemmän juttua VV:n junat topiikista)

----------


## TEP70

Nyt vasta huomasin, että suuria muutoksia on tapahtunut Vilnan ja Trakain välisessä liikenteessä. Trakaihin on johtanut pieni, sähköistetty sivurata, en oikein täysin ymmärrä, millä perusteella se on aikoinaan sähköistetty. Nyt, 29.5.2011 voimaan tulleessa aikataulussa on siirrytty merkittävissä määrin dieselkäyttöön tällä sivuradalla. Voisin jopa vahvasti veikata, että tämä tulee vielä johtamaan siihen, että Trakain radan sähköistys jonain päivänä puretaan pois ja liikenne hoidetaan kokonaan dieselillä.

Vilna-Trakai:
30.5.2010 10 junaparia, kaikki ER9M-sähkömoottorijunilla, kaksi paria ma-pe, yksi vain kesäisin
29.5.2011 10 junaparia, kuusi ER9M-sähkömoottorijunilla, kolme 620M-kiskobusseilla, yksi ilmeisesti DR1AM-yksiköllä.

Vilna-Kaunas:
30.5.2010 15 junaparia, seitsemän EJ575-kaksikerrosjunilla, kahdeksan ER9M-junilla
29.5.2011 16 junaparia, yhdeksän EJ575-kaksikerrosjunilla, seitsemän ER9M-junilla

Kun EJ575-junien käyttö on laajentunut Kaunasin liikenteessä, kierrot ovat tietysti muuttuneet myös Trakain liikenteessä, koska ER9M-junat ovat kiertäneet sekaisin molemmissa.

EJ575-junayksiköitä on ilmeisesti Liettuassa nyt neljä, joista aikataulujen perusteella kolme näyttäisi olevan päivittäin liikenteessä.

----------


## TEP70

> - kiskobussilla ajetaan myös Kaunasista Kybartaihin yksi junapari. Tämä on kuitenkin ilmeisesti vanha AR2-kiskobussi eikä uusi 620M.


Tarkemmin katsoen klo 9.35 lähtee Kaunasista tuplakiskobussi kohti Kybartaita ja Marijampolea. Tämä Marijampolen päiväjuna on uusi yhteys. Juna jakautuu Kazlu Rudassa ja kiskobussit palaavat omina juninaan takaisin Kaunasiin. Tämä taitaa sittenkin olla 620M-kiskobusseilla ajettavaa liikennettä. Niitä on Liettuassa Baltic Trains Picture Galleryn perusteella jo yhdeksän (009, 010, 013, 014, 015, 016, 017, 018 ja 020). Jos myös 019 on Liettuassa, niitä olisi täysi kymmenen sarja.

Aamujuna Kazlu Rudasta Kaunasiin on jatkettu lähtemään Marijampolesta. Vielä toukokuussa 2010 kulki iltajuna Kaunasista Sestokaihin ja aamulla takaisin.

Siauliain ja Rokiskisin välistä junaliikennettä on supistettu siten, että kaikkina päivinä ajetaan vain Panevezysiin asti. Perjantaista sunnuntaihin junat jatkavat Rokiskisiin. Iltajuna palaa aamulla takaisin ja kulkee ma, la ja su. Rokiskisin kaksi junaparia eivät ehtineet kovinkaan kauan kulkea kaikkina viikonpäivinä. Aikaisemmin päiväjunapari kulki vain lauantaisin ja sunnuntaisin.

----------


## TimppaTT

http://www.baltic-course.com/eng/transport/?doc=101670

Liettua alkaa ilmeisesti valmistamaan Siemensin junia. Nämä ovat kaiketi samaa mallia mitä Suomeenkin tulossa? (Vectron) 

Liettualla on näköjään erittäin agressiivinen AC sähköistys menossa. 2020 AC verkko ulottuu Radvilikis asti.


https://www.google.fi/maps/place/Rad...00161e7aaaf166

----------


## TEP70

> http://www.baltic-course.com/eng/transport/?doc=101670
> Liettua alkaa ilmeisesti valmistamaan Siemensin junia. Nämä ovat kaiketi samaa mallia mitä Suomeenkin tulossa? (Vectron)


Heh, uutisessa kerrotaan, että Liettua aikoo hankkia lisää sähkövetureita vuonna 2019. Nythän niitä ei ole vielä yhtään, mutta saattaa olla, että minulta on mennyt joku aikaisempi hankintapäätös ohi.




> Liettualla on näköjään erittäin agressiivinen AC sähköistys menossa. 2020 AC verkko ulottuu Radvilikis asti.
> https://www.google.fi/maps/place/Rad...00161e7aaaf166


Sähköistyksen jatkamisesta vain Radvilikisiin ei vielä kovin suuria hyötyjä liene luvassa, kun lähes kaikki tavaraliikenne jatkaa Klaipedan satamaan. Voidaan toki ajaa sähkövedolla rajalta Radvilikisiin, mutta halutaanko vaihtaa siellä veturia? Vuoteen 2030 mennessä pitäisi koko rata rajalta Klaipedaan olla sähköistettynä.

----------


## TEP70

Vilna-Pietari-yöjunan liikennöinti on loppunut siten, että viimeinen lähtö Vilnasta oli 31.5.2015 ja Pietarista 1.6.2015. Katsoinkin marraskuun lopussa, että junassa oli vain kolme liettualaista vaunua.

----------


## TimppaTT

LitRail on aloittamassa AC sähköverkon laajentamisen välille *Kena-Vilnius-Kaiiadorys-Radvilikis-Klaipeda*

Juuri myönnetyllä lainalla hankitaan myös uutta kalustoa: "The loan will also see acquisition of seven three-car diesel multiple units for passenger railway services"

http://www.railway-technology.com/ne...-stock-4793066


Valmistuessaan sähköistys kattaa Liettuan kauttaaltaan itä-länsi suunnassa

Latvian ja Liettuan ratojen sähköistysprojektien jälkeen ainoa sähköistämätön osa on välillä 

Jelgava - Siauliai

----------


## vompatti

*Havaintoja* Vilnasta ja Kaunasista syyskuussa.

*Kansainvälinen liikenne*. Vilna on ainoa asema, josta voi nousta EU-maiden ulkopuolelle menevään junaan. Asemalla on yksi laituri varattu näille junille. Tälle laiturille on käynti tullin kautta, joten harrastelijoita ei sinne oteta kirjoittamaan vaunujen numeroita muistiin. Junia Minskiin ajetaan ainakin modernilla niveljunalla. Lisäksi näin Vilnan asemalla Vilna-Minsk-kilvitetyn valkovenäläisen DR1B-junan. Junia Venäjälle ja Kaliningradiin ajetaan RZD:n punaharmailla vaunuilla. Junia Kaunasista Puolaan ajetaan nivelöidyllä kaksivaunuisella junalla.

*Sähköliikenne.* Vilnan ja Kaunasin välillä ajetaan Skoda-Vagonkan kaksikerroksisilla junilla, joissa on kaksi tai kolme vaunua. Eri junavuoroilla on eri matka-aikoja ja eri hintoja. Mistään tasatahtiliikenteestä ei siis voida puhua. Junia säilytetään öisin Vilnan aseman raiteilla.

Vilnan ja Trakain välillä ajetaan heiluriliikennettä neljävaunuisella ER9M-junalla. Trakaista Vilnaan saapuva juna lähtee takaisin Trakaihin samalta raiteelta käymättä välillä varikolla. 

*Dieseljunaliikenne.* Naujoji Vilniaan ei ajeta sellaisia sähköjunia, joihin matkustajia otettaisiin. Onkohan Naujoji Vilnian sähköjunavarikko edes käytössä? En tiedä, onko ratkaisu pysyvä vai vain sähköradan rakennuksen aikainen. Kuukauden vaihtuessa pitäisi sähköistyksen valmistua Kenaan saakka. Naujoji Vilnian aseman seinällä on Turmantasin ja Kenan suunnan junien aikataulut. Näitä junia ajetaan Pesa 620 -moottorivaunulla, jossa on neljä akselia ja korkea lattia. Vilnaan saapuva juna näyttäisi useimmin palaavan sinne, mistä oli tullutkin. Kaunasin ympäristössä oli myös ajossa Pesa 620 -moottorivaunuja.

Vilnan lentokenttäliikenteessä on yksi Pesa 620 -vaunu. Juna ajaa yhden edestakaisen vuoron kerran tunnissa. 

Junia Marcinkonysiin (nykyinen pääteasema entisellä Hrodnan radalla) ajetaan DR1A-yksiköillä. Mielestäni samoilla junilla ajettiin myös jonnekin Klaipedan ja Siauliain suuntaan. Klaipedan junaliikennettä varten on nivelöityjä Pesan dieseljunia, mutta yhtään en nähnyt asemalla tai linjalla. Olisinkohan vain ollut väärään aikaan kyttäämässä. RA2-junia luulen nähneeni varikolla Vilnan aseman lähellä, mutta yhtään en nähnyt liikenteessä. Ehkä tämäkin oli huonoa tuuria.

Aikataulujen perusteella voi päätellä jotain kalustosta. Vagonkan junissa on ykkös- ja kakkosluokat. Pesa 620M -moottorivaunussa on vain kolmannen luokan paikkoja. Klaipedaan ajetaan ainakin kahdella eri junatyypillä: toisessa on vain kakkosluokan vaunuja, toisessa on myös ykkösluokka. Trakaihin on pääsääntöisesti vain kolmannen luokan paikkoja, mutta aamuyöllä reittiä ajetaan junalla, jossa on vain kakkosluokan paikkoja. Kakkos- ja kolmosluokan välillä ei ole hintaeroa.

Ja lisäksi bongausvinkki. Vilnan asemalaiturille on avattu baari nimeltä Peronas. Nimi siis tarkoittaa laituria. Tuolta näkee mukavasti junia. Saa myös lasten juomia. Aikuisten juomien valikoima on runsas, mutta vain yhtä paikallista käymisteitse valmistettua kuraa on saatavana. Kaikki muu onkin tuontitavaraa. Tämä on ehdottomasti aseman suosituin laituri.

Huomaattehan, että tällä kertaa tässä kirjoituksessa oli vain havaintoja neljän päivän ajalta. Tämä kirjoitukseni ei ole absoluuttinen totuus koko liikenteestä, sillä liikkeellä on varmasti ollut junia, joita en ole havainnut.

----------


## markus1979

Kaunaksen aseman tuntumassa perusparannustyöt (?) on saatu päätökseen ja Vilnan ja Kaunaksen väliset junat kulkevat taas Kaunaksen pääasemalle asti. Vielä lokakuussa Kaunauksen päässä junat jäivät Palemonasin seisakkeelle josta oli ilmainen bussikuljetus pääasemalle. Väliähän operoidaan kaksikerroksisella Skodan kalustolla ja ykkösluokankin lipun saa 5-6 eurolla helposti ostettua netistä (https://www.traukiniobilietas.lt/portal/en).

Isompi juttu liene se, että lähitulevaisuudessa kaupunkien välinen yhteys tullaan Rail Baltikan myötä operoimaan suurnopeusjunilla, joista osa jatkaa matkaa Riikaan ja Tallinnaan, osa Varsovaan. Matka-ajaksi on kaavailtu 38 minuuttia (artikkelista käy ilmi arvioita muillekin reiteille):

https://madeinvilnius.lt/naujienos/t...ks-38-minutes/

----------


## vompatti

Olisiko tuoreita havaintoja Liettuasta? Jouduin perumaan keväälle suunnitellun matkani, joten matkustin sitten virtuaalisesti ja tutustuin aikatauluihin.

Liettuan matkustajajunien käyttämä sähkörataverkko koostuu linjoista Valko-Venäjän raja - Kena - Vilna - Kaunas ja Lentvaris-Trakai. Matkustajajunia Valko-Venäjältä tulee sähkön voimalla Liettuaan. Maan sisäinen sähköjunaliikenne koostuu heilurilinjoista Vilna-Kaunas ja Vilna-Trakai. Naujoji Vilniaan ei siis pääse sähköjunalla vaan siellä pysähtyvät Kenan-junat ja Ignalinan suunnan junat. Kenan junat ajetaan Pesan M620-kiskobussilla vaikka koko matka kulkee ajolangan alla. Kaikki sähköjunat ovat Vagonkan kaksikerrosjunia eikä yhtään riialaista ole enää käytössä. Vagonkan junilla ajetaan ilmeisesti myös Minskiin.

Olisiko sähköjunista pulaa, kun riialaisia ei enää ole käytössä eikä Kenaan riitä sähköjunia? Liettuaan on tarkoitus ostaa kahdeksan kappaletta sähkömoottorijunia kaupunkikäyttöön. Veikkaan, että näillä junilla jatkossa hoidetaan Kenan ja Trakain liikenne. Klaipedan ja Minskin liikenteeseen tulee samaan junatyyppiin perustuvia nopeita (160 km/h) junia, joissa on ensimmäisen ja toisen luokan lisäksi bisnesluokka. Samaa kalustoa on tarkoitus lisäksi hankkia dieselkäyttöisenä.

----------

